# News - Diablo 3: Fans protestieren - Petition gegen den Grafik-Stil von Diablo 3 gestartet!



## System (1. Juli 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,649664


----------



## Vidaro (1. Juli 2008)

ja da muss ich zustimmen die bearbeiteten bilder sehen wirklich nach einem Diablo aus!
um einiges atmosphärischer aös doe orginalen

und ich hoffe das blizzard es noch etwas düsterer macht denn das jetzt find ich ehrlichgesagt zu freundlich


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (1. Juli 2008)

Mir gefallen beide Styles  Komme auch mit dem originalen zurecht....aber man kanns halt nich allen rechtmachen. Ich werd nich unterschreiben...


----------



## Van83 (1. Juli 2008)

Japp.. Links Titan Quest, Rechts Diablo 3


----------



## mytech (1. Juli 2008)

wie wärs wenn man einfach zwischen 2 filtern wählen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

einfach kontrast und gamma am montor was runter, absichtlich 640x480 wählen und ein fliegengitter vor den TFT spannen - dann sieht es aus, wie früher  



ich denke mal, dass bis zur final-version noch nebel usw. dazukommt, und die düsterheit kann man ja in der tat leicht selber nachregeln, wenn man will.


----------



## DragonofSilence (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

macht's doch einfach wie der Schöpfer dieser Vergleichsscreens.. . kontrast hoch, helligkeit runter.. fertig .. . das geht im Spiel bestimmt eh..


----------



## Lenzmachine (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Oh mein Gott. Die kiddies nörgeln das Diablo 3 keine Crysis grafik hat und jetzt wird genörgelt das es nicht düster genug sei. 
Man kann es ganz eifnach ausdrücken: alle screenshots von d3 sahen bisher bescheiden aus. Das gameplay video hingegen hat mich wirklich umgehauen und es war einfach diablo. für mich passt es grafisch vollkommen.


----------



## Feuerfalke (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Sättigung runter, Kontrast runter, viel Mühe gespart und anderen nicht das Leben schwer gemacht.


----------



## Heavyflame (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Ich will auch eine Petition und zwar das die Grafik so bleibt wie sie ist. Oder sie bauen es einfach als 2te Option ein.


----------



## senrex (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

oh man euch kann man echt net zufrieden stellen, wartet ab wie es als endprodukt aussieht


----------



## Azirophos (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Genau was mir auch gleich beim betrachten der D3 Screenshots auffiel (zu WoW - like). Die Änderungsvorschläge wären definitv ein schritt in die richtige Richtung. Dann noch ein bischen an den Modellen schrauben, und die Stimmung kommt schon eher an Diablo ran. 

Worauf ich aber sehr gespannt bin ist was Blizzard dazu sagen wird. "Habt ja recht, wir werden da nachbessern", oder eher "Wir sind Blizzard, und wir haben recht"? Oder völliges ignorieren? .... Bin echt gespannt.


----------



## Jacro (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Ehm.. ich hab eigentlich keine Lust, die ganze Spielzeit in Düsternis und Regen zu verbringen. Das hat mich schon bei "The Witcher" genervt, kein einziger Sonnentag. Klar, düstere Atmosphäre ist stimmungsvoll. Aber nicht ausschliesslich. Mir gefällt der "Entwicklerstil" besser. Die sollen sich jetzt nicht ins Bockshorn jagen lassen und ihr Ding durchziehen, wie sie es wollen. Und dann hoffen wir, dass es Blizzard-mässig gut wird.


----------



## Mothman (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				mytech am 01.07.2008 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs wenn man einfach zwischen 2 filtern wählen kann.


Genau. Einmal den "Bubble Bobble"-Modus und einmal den "Doom"-Modus.   

Wenn ein Spiel schon Diablo heißt und man gegen die Hölle antritt, dann erwarte ich Dunkelheit/Finsternis.^^


----------



## faanta (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Ich weiß nicht - nur weil, die die Farbe in den Bildern rausgenommen haben, sehen sie doch nicht besser oder stimmungsvoller aus. Im Gegenteil: ich hab eigentlich keine Lust, Stunde um Stunde durch ein Einheitsgrau zu laufen.

Da muss ich den Designern von Blizzard schon recht geben: "Don't be afraid of Color"! Mit Farben lässt sich viel mehr anstellen als mit Scharfzeichner und zwei Dutzend Graustufen, und wenns gut eingesetzt wird und dem Gameplay zugute kommt, bin ich voll dafür, dass man alles aus der Grafik rausholt!

Davon abgesehen, haben uns die Jungs ja noch nicht gerade das komplette Spiel gezeigt...

Ich freu mich drauf wie ein Schneekönig!


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Jacro am 01.07.2008 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ehm.. ich hab eigentlich keine Lust, die ganze Spielzeit in Düsternis und Regen zu verbringen. Das hat mich schon bei "The Witcher" genervt, kein einziger Sonnentag.


  :-o   also, bis auf das sumpfgebiet hast du sehr wohl auch viel sonne. mal regen, mal sonne. zB das gebiet nach verlassen der stadt, die bäuerliche gegend, ist fast immer sonnig.


----------



## German_Ripper (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Solch ein quatsch. Wenn es keine Leute gibt die sich über den Grafikstil aufregen dann finden sie was anderes. Aber deswegen gleich ne Petition ins Leben zu rufen finde ich doch etwas unverschämt. Die Leute müssen es ja nicht kaufen oder sie warten auf einen für Sie eigens entwickelten MOD. lol

Würde es kein WOW geben und der Grafikstil trotzdem so aussehen würde es keine Petition geben. Die Leute haben doch zu viel ZEIT.


----------



## Baphomet (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

also mir gefällt die überarbeitete Variante auch wesentlich besser muss ich gestehen...


----------



## Fearstriker (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Die Brücke auf Bild 5 weckt bei mir immer Erinnerungen an den Film " Van Helsing " wo die dem das Heilmittel bringen wollen 
Naja ka iwi find ich den von der Petition vorgeschlagenen Grafikstil auch nicht so dolle weil sooooo düster war Diablo 2 auch nicht


----------



## Moleny (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Die haben doch einen an der Waffel ... warum nicht gleich vor nem schwarzen Bildschirm zocken?


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

bei solchen spielen steht die grafik bei mir an 2 stelle. Wär ja nich so dass Starcraft 2 mich vom Stuhl werfen würde, aber darauf kommts gar ned an. StarCraft I sah bei erscheinen schon mies aus....und was isses geworden `?


----------



## German_Ripper (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Dann sollen Sie später Gamma runterschrauben und die Unschärfe ausstellen


----------



## Jacro (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Herbboy am 01.07.2008 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Jacro am 01.07.2008 16:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, in der Stadt wurde es mir zu dumm, darum kann ich darüber hinaus nicht mitreden..  Aber danke für die Info, dann lohnt es sich evtl, mein Savegame auszugraben...


----------



## EDGUY (1. Juli 2008)

Das Gameplayvideo war in meinen Augen grafisch rund und stimmig. Ich glaube auch, dass die eine oder andere grafische Änderung noch gemacht werden wird. Und düster genug wird es sicherlich werden, immerhin handelt es sich hier um Diablo, um den DRITTEN Teil. Blizzard macht schon, dass es passt.

(die Petition erinnert mich irgendwie an Misery   )


----------



## Fearstriker (1. Juli 2008)

Die einzig korrekte Petition war gegen Uwe Boll wisst ihr noch? xD
Gibt es eigentlich auch eine gegen diesen verrückten Anwalt der GTA aufn Kicker hat? :p
Ich wär dabei!


----------



## sadat (1. Juli 2008)

sag mal tickt ihr alle noch richtig??? ist wie im kindergarten!


----------



## Mothman (1. Juli 2008)

Fearstriker am 01.07.2008 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Die einzig korrekte Petition war gegen Uwe Boll wisst ihr noch? xD
> Gibt es eigentlich auch eine gegen diesen verrückten Anwalt der GTA aufn Kicker hat? :p
> Ich wär dabei!


Ich hab gelesen es gibt eine Petition gegen Fearstriker, aber ich habe den Link leider nicht mehr.


----------



## IXS (1. Juli 2008)

Der düsterere Grafikstil gefällt mir. Warum muss das dann aber gleich wieder wie mit Latex überzogen wirken...


----------



## powertoni (1. Juli 2008)

IXS am 01.07.2008 16:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Der düsterere Grafikstil gefällt mir. Warum muss das dann aber gleich wieder wie mit Latex überzogen wirken...


Ja dunkel is besser wie  Gothic 2...


----------



## MrBigX (1. Juli 2008)

Paar Stunden nach Veröffentlichung sind die ersten Texturmods draußen. Wetten?


----------



## Gamecomander (1. Juli 2008)

Sry, aber das ist wirklich lächerlich. Auch Diablo hat sich nun mal im Laufe der Zeit weiterentwickelt. Ich persönlich glaube Blizzard ist auf einen sehr guten Wege, den Weg des Neuen und den Weg des Bewährten zu kombinieren. Und ansonsten können sich einige ja die Helligkeit des Monitors runterdrehen


----------



## der-jan (1. Juli 2008)

hab d2 zwar seit ein paar jahren nicht mehr gespielt, aber akt1 war doch saftiges grün, genauso wie der dschungel im 2ten (oder 3ten?) akt, die wüste war sehr hell genauso wie das hochland im addon... und das fand ich alles sehr angenehm und passend

darum wundert es mich, daß so viele d2 spieler jetzt den sonnenschein verdammen...


----------



## Rallowicz (1. Juli 2008)

Also ich hätt ja nix zu nörgeln gehabt, aber jetzt wo ich die bearbeiteten Bilder gesehn hab find ich die auch besser, aber das is Blizzards entscheidung und ich bin mir auch sicher, dass die das Beste aus dem neuen Höllenfürsten rausquetschen werden  
Außerdem war der zwote Akt im Diablo II ja auch nich gerad düster, oder?!


----------



## daywalker4536 (1. Juli 2008)

Ihr habt nicht alle Tassen im Schrank. Keine Ahnung. Wie oll das funktionieren. Abwechslung sollte schon drinn sein. Blizzard wird da nix dran ändern.


----------



## GothicJo3 (1. Juli 2008)

Gothic 4 machts vor: 2 verschiedene Farbpaletten^^
Nein, ich finde dass beide Farbstiele cool sind, wobei die Fanversion einfach mehr richtung Schwarz/weiß tendiert.
Naja ich wäre mit beidem zufrieden und finde dass Blizzard mit ihrer Version trotzdem eine sehr stimmig teuflische Athmosphäre aufbauen. Keine Angst, Diablo wird ein tolles Spiel in dem ruhig auch mal die Sonne scheinen darf.


----------



## Abbadon (1. Juli 2008)

Mich hat der Grafikstil im ersten Moment ehrlich gesagt auch geschockt. Zu zeichnerich und comichaft. Der 1 sowie 2 Akt in D2 war nicht saftig grün, sondern eher matschig und düster. Das der 5 Akt hell gewesen sein soll, hängt einfach daran, das durch den Schnee und das Eis ein solcher Effekt entstanden ist. So auch der 2 Akt. Wüstensand ist nunmal hell, wenn die Sonne draufbrennt. Ich bin auch ein wenig enttäuscht und wenn ich mir manche NPCs bedrachte, hat man wirklich das Gefühl, sich im Warcraft Universum zu befinden. Für mich hat es sich eindeutig in die falsche Richtung entwickelt. Ich bin gespannt auf weitere Pics. Außerdem fehlen mir noch Leichen die, übel zugerichtet, in der Gegend rumliegen, sowie Pentagramme.


----------



## marcikun (1. Juli 2008)

Hm.. nach Jahren der Entwicklung bekommen wir endlich D3. Und was machen manche leute? Gleich wieder meckern? Da würd ich mir als Spielehersteller GANZ schnell die Lust vergehen und die "Fans" sollen sich doch ihr eigenes D3 schnitzen.

Man man man man man... sachen gibts.


----------



## RapidezZ (1. Juli 2008)

ich vertraue da mal eher auf die Design-Erfahrung von Blizzard, als auf die Erfahrung irgendwelcher Leute, die sich vermutlich noch nicht einmal ernsthaft mit der psychologischen Beeinflussung einer Person durch Design auseinander gesetzt haben.


----------



## ViktorVal (1. Juli 2008)

der-jan am 01.07.2008 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> hab d2 zwar seit ein paar jahren nicht mehr gespielt, aber akt1 war doch saftiges grün, genauso wie der dschungel im 2ten (oder 3ten?) akt, die wüste war sehr hell genauso wie das hochland im addon... und das fand ich alles sehr angenehm und passend
> 
> darum wundert es mich, daß so viele d2 spieler jetzt den sonnenschein verdammen...



Also das satte Grün hatte schon eine *sehr* dunkelgraue Farbnote 
 

Was mir auffält ist einfach, dass bei D2 die Farben kontrastreicher waren, weniger diese WoW-Pastelltöne wie in D3. Und insgesamt natürlich dunkler.


----------



## scheissaufdennamen (1. Juli 2008)

hm.. ich finde der fan versi. schon besser.. atmo, kommt auch besser rübe für meinen geschmack.. aaber was mich daran ein bischen stört is, das man kaum noch was vom spiel sieht.. so dunkel is das.. :\


----------



## MrBigX (1. Juli 2008)

GothicJo3 am 01.07.2008 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Gothic 4 machts vor: 2 verschiedene Farbpaletten^^
> Nein, ich finde dass beide Farbstiele cool sind, wobei die Fanversion einfach mehr richtung Schwarz/weiß tendiert.
> Naja ich wäre mit beidem zufrieden und finde dass Blizzard mit ihrer Version trotzdem eine sehr stimmig teuflische Athmosphäre aufbauen. Keine Angst, Diablo wird ein tolles Spiel in dem ruhig auch mal die Sonne scheinen darf.


Gabs schon in FarCry (gut, das waren glaube Schader und keine Farbpaletten, aber hee...)


----------



## KrischanLP (1. Juli 2008)

Kann man auch irgendwo sich in der Gegenpetition eintragen ?
Wenn ich es dunkler will, stell ich einfach den Gammawert (gabs schon in D2) runter.


----------



## Fankman (1. Juli 2008)

Nein echt, das ist ja lächerlich... Wenn jemand mit blauen Blitzen herumschleudert, dann leuchtet der Boden nun mal auch blau, also was soll das blöde gemotze wegen den paar Farben? Bei den meisten Bildern oben wurde nur kräftig an der Farbsättigung und Kontrast geschraubt. Zudem wurden einige Bilder mit einem Bump-Mapping-Filter überzogen (Gimp kann das super), wenn die Entwickler die Bump-Maps zu stark machen, ist es einigen 'Fans' je dann eh wieder nicht recht.

Lasst Blizzard nur machen, die wissen schon was sie tun


----------



## ChaosOrc (1. Juli 2008)

Als ich die News gelesen hab, habe ich mir gedacht "Jetzt bringen sie es endlich raus und dann flamen die ersten schon los". Nachdem ich jedoch die Screens gesehen habe, kann ich diesen Fans nur zustimmen. Das andere sieht wirklich wie TitanQuest aus, da wirken die düsteren Bilder viel besser und sehen mehr nach Diablo aus.


----------



## Oelf (1. Juli 2008)

mir gefällt der "neue" grafikstil um längen besser mit dem wow stil kann ich nichts anfangen und er stellt das größte nogo für dieses spiel dar. zum glück ist diablo3 von sowas weit entfernt aber die fan nachbearbeitungen sind nicht nur düsterer sondern wirken auch teilweise, durch den höheren kontrast detailreicher und vor allem plastischer was man von den comic angehauchten orginal screens nicht sagen kann


----------



## Cornholio04 (1. Juli 2008)

Der neue Style gefällt mir auch sehr viel besser! Schaut düsterer, atmosphärischer und einfach erwachsener aus. Außerdem find ich im Original, passen die Charaktere(egal ob Monster oder Spieler) nicht ganz ins Bild, schauen wie aufgesetzt aus. Und in der neuen ist das viel stimmiger!

Hoffentlich macht Blizz noch was am Look. Aber gut dauert ja auch nich ewig bis es kommt. Dennoch gut, daß die Fans es ihnen mitteilen, denn Blizz hat da offene Ohren!


----------



## Abbadon (1. Juli 2008)

RapidezZ am 01.07.2008 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ich vertraue da mal eher auf die Design-Erfahrung von Blizzard, als auf die Erfahrung irgendwelcher Leute, die sich vermutlich noch nicht einmal ernsthaft mit der psychologischen Beeinflussung einer Person durch Design auseinander gesetzt haben.



Die Diablo Reihe war schon immer dem Bereich Horror-Action-Rollenspiel zuzuordnen. Dunkle Farbtöne tragen eben zu dem Horror Feeling bei. Also erzähl du mir was von psychologischer Beeinflussung. Ach ja, zu der Designer Erfahrung sei eins gesagt: Einige Leute, die damals an D1 und D2 gearbeitet haben, sind nicht mehr bei Blizzard.

War schon geil damals, Diablo im dunklen zu zocken und bei Kerzenschein. Man hatte immer dieses Gänsehautgefühl, wie bei anderen Horrorspielen.

P.S.: In einem weiteren Video (welches man auch in den heutigen News der PCGames finden kann), sprechen die Entwickler von einer alternativen Farbpalette, wenn ich mich nicht verhört habe. Kann also vielleicht sein, das man je nach belieben seinen Style auswählen kann, das wäre natürlich schon geil.


----------



## Lazarus89 (1. Juli 2008)

An alle, die mit Tipps wie 'Helligkeit runterdrehen' kommen: wenn es doch so einfach wäre, es geht um weit mehr als das. Lest euch doch bitte mal die Petition durch.

Was die Texturmods angeht: niemand ändert mal einfach so an 'nem lauschigen Nachmittag die Texturen von zig Tausenden Modellen, die im Spiel vorkommen. Falls es überhaupt möglich sein sollte, so in das Spiel einzugreifen.
Davon abgesehen, selbst wenn, das 'Problem' sitzt tiefer.


----------



## ChaosOrc (1. Juli 2008)

Mir fällt grad ein - Was wenn die gezeigten Szenen nur anfangsszenen sind, die einfach freundlicher wirken sollen? Dann wären fortgeschrittene Dungeons immer düsterer etc.
Ich mein am Anfang geht man ja auch nicht direkt in die Hölle..


----------



## BlackP88 (1. Juli 2008)

Wat sind schon 1200 Stimmen bei 100000000000000000000000 Käufern später ...

Und den Grafikstil der gezeigten Bilder zu erhalten, müssen sie das Spiel nicht ändern.. das kann der Endnutzer jawohl selbst durch Monitoreinstellungen regeln. 
   ... so ein Käse schonwieder.


----------



## NRWunited (1. Juli 2008)

Hehe, also ich find den neuen Stil gut, auch wenn mir ein realerer und düsterer Stil auch sehr gefallen hätte. Aber wenn ich die Screens da oben so sehe, dann könnte ich mir vorstellen das Blizzard am ende einfach nur ne Farbfilter Funktion für einige Fans  einbaut, so wie damals dieser gefakte 3D Effekt in Diablo 2 bei dem ich immer nen Augenkrampf bekommen habe ^^


----------



## boss3D (1. Juli 2008)

1.) 1200 Stimmen jucken die Entwickler bestimmt nicht!

2.) Die Grafik ist excellent, wie sie ist!

3.) Manche Leute können offenbar nie zufrieden sein, mit dem, was sie bekommen und es wird ja auch niemand gezwungen, Diablo 3 zu kaufen!

4.) Wen die Grafik von Diablo 3 an WoW erinnert, der spinnt wohl komplett!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## pleX (1. Juli 2008)

OH MANN!
Das es in der Oberwelt Nicht düster ist, ist doch klar.... die Grafik ist TOP!

Ich freu mich riesig auf den Release!
Weiter so Blizzard !
EA entäuscht, aber ihr habts drauf!!


----------



## goldencolt (1. Juli 2008)

Mir gefällt der Stil, wie man ihn im Gameplayvideo gesehen hat. Es sieht jetzt schon sehr rund aus und ich kanns kaum erwarten, bis D3 rauskommt, die entwickler sollen sich bloß nicht von 1200 xD "fans" verrückt machen lassen


----------



## Ellinar (1. Juli 2008)

so ein käse, wenn man sich den direkten vergleich von diablo 2 zu diablo 3 anguckt, seh ich da kaum noch gemeinsamkeiten. es ist ein comic draus geworden. spaß machen wird es trotzdem, aber die schön dreckig und ralistisch sieht es nicht mehr aus!


----------



## MaxPayne0021 (1. Juli 2008)

boss3D am 01.07.2008 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> 1.) 1200 Stimmen jucken die Entwickler bestimmt nicht!
> 
> 2.) Die Grafik ist excellent, wie sie ist!
> 
> ...




Was manche für ein Käse schreiben ist unglaublich. Wenn es mit der Helligkeit schon getan wäre, wäre es ja super. Aber andere mit "Ihr habt doch nicht alle Tassen im Schrank" und "wen die Grafik an WoW erinnert, der spinnt komplett" zuzutexten, nur weil diejenigen den Entwicklern einen Denkanstoß geben wollen und damit zeigen, das nicht jeder auf den fröhlichen WoW Look abfährt, ist das einfach nur arm.

Akzeptiert doch einfach die Meinung über den Grafikstil der anderen und heult diejenigen hier nicht in den News, die sich gerade auf dieses Thema bezieht, zu.

Hab die Petition auch unterschrieben weil ich hoffe das Blizzard mehrere Filter, ähnlich wie in Far Cry, einbaut und jeder ist glücklich. Aber hört bitte mit diesem abartigen Geflame auf, ist ja nicht mehr normal. Mir ist es ebenfalls zu bunt und gerade der Witchdoctor sieht in manchen Einstellungen nem WoW Vieh verdammt ähnlich. (Und jetzt flamed mich zu...)


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (1. Juli 2008)

wie dumm und bescheuert kann man denn nur sein... hahaha ich lach mich schlapp über die armen traurigen gestalten hahaha

ich hoffe inständig das blizzard wegen ein paar hobby und berufsnörglern nichts an dem genialen projekt ändert

diablo 3 ist perfekt so wie es wird, schaut euch mal den gameplaytrailer an, das wird sogar richtig schön brutal

die glauben wirklich ernsthaft das ein multimillionen unternehmen wegen ein paar heulenden kindern ihr spiel umprogrammieren, also sowas naives hab ich noch nie gehört...

ps. die sollen ihren monitor einfach auf schwarz-weiß stellen^^

bitte entschuligt die etwas harte aussprache aber da gehen einem ja wirklich die pferde durch

"Zwei Dinge sind unendlich, das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit, aber bei dem Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher."  - Albert Einstein


----------



## umatix (1. Juli 2008)

ich bin dafür noch eine online-petition zu starten, diesmal aber gegen das neue inventar von d3. es schaut nämlich aus wie das von wow. blizzard sollte das inventar aus d2 übernehmen!


----------



## MaxPayne0021 (1. Juli 2008)

thefirstsonnyblack am 01.07.2008 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> wie dumm und bescheuert kann man denn nur sein... hahaha ich lach mich schlapp über die armen traurigen gestalten hahaha
> 
> ich hoffe inständig das blizzard wegen ein paar hobby und berufsnörglern nichts an dem genialen projekt ändert
> 
> ...






			
				umatix am 01.07.2008 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin dafür noch eine online-petition zu starten, diesmal aber gegen das neue inventar von d3. es schaut nämlich aus wie das von wow. blizzard sollte das inventar aus d2 übernehmen!



Und genau solche Flame Comments mein ich...


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (1. Juli 2008)

MaxPayne0021 am 01.07.2008 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> thefirstsonnyblack am 01.07.2008 17:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahahahahahahahahahahahaha genau solche hobby und berufsnörgler mein ich^^


----------



## LukeShotgun (1. Juli 2008)

ich finds einfach schade, dass ein stück vielfalt verloren geht.
diablo3 sieht bisher bunter, gesättigter, knuddeliger und einfach mehr 
nach typischem wow fantasy aus. der harte kontrast ist einem malerischen
look gewichen.
ich finde nicht im geringsten dass das schlecht aussieht, darum gehts
hier eigentlich auch keinem... wie einige hier wohl meinen,
die auch denken das problem wäre gelöst wenn man seinen monitor dunkler stellt.

es geht einfach nur ein bisschen vielfalt verloren und der einzigarte look
einer tollen game-reihe.


----------



## Mandavar (1. Juli 2008)

Ich habe auch unterschrieben. Es sind inzwischen fast 2000. 500 neue unterschriften in 1 1/2 Stunden. Diablo ist wie der Name es schon sagt düster und gruselig. Der Grafikstil im Gameplayvideo ist sehr schön, aber eben nicht Diablo. Es muß düsterer, dreckiger und älter aussehen.


----------



## Arhey (1. Juli 2008)

Ich find die vorgeschlagene Grafik deutlich besser....

Bezweifel allerdings dass Blizzard es ändern wird besonders wo das Spiel schon ne Weile in Entwicklung ist wie es ausschaut.


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (1. Juli 2008)

Also es gibt ja immer Nörgler und letztendlich wird es trotzdem X Millionen mal verkauft und die meisten werden dann auch zufrieden mit dem Game sein.
Wenn man mich jedoch Fragen würde welchen Stil ich den besser finden würde, würde ich jedoch eindeutig sagen "der dunklere Stil". Hab nichts gegen den normalen aber den düsteren finde ich schon besser. Die Leute haben eben nur an den Einstellungen gespielt. Mal schauen wie Blizzard darauf reagiert, vllt ändern sie den Stil ja. Da es aber nur geänderte Einstellungen sind sollte es jeder auch selbst anpassen können.


----------



## zordiac (1. Juli 2008)

"Ich mag meinen Spinat nicht essen, der ist grün"


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (1. Juli 2008)

ich finde es lustig das manche leute meinen sie könnten mitbestimmen wie blizzard zu arbeiten hat.

meint ihr wirklich ein paar tausend protestanten könnten gegen 10 millionen wow fans auf die blizzard setzt und die sich das game auch kaufen werden etwas ausrichten.

bleibt realistisch


----------



## pdekle (1. Juli 2008)

ich hab auch grad unterschrieben... ich hab wieder D2 ausgepackt und finde die Stimmung ist sehr wichtig für das diablo-felling, und das kommt mehr auf den "dunkleren" Bildern rüber.
meine meinung halt..


----------



## LukeShotgun (1. Juli 2008)

natürlich hat so eine petition nicht die besten erfolgschancen...
aber versuchen kann mans ja und es ist eine möglichkeit dass blizz 
zumindest merkt, dass nicht alle damit einverstanden ist.

ungeschickt ist es natürlich nicht auf die xmillionen wow fans zu setzen. 

aber für mich ist das so als würde doom4 in tf2 grafik angekündigt werden.


----------



## pdekle (1. Juli 2008)

ALSO WIRKLICH!! auf bild 5 is sogar ein regenbogen auf den original... in DIABLO???


----------



## Dominik10 (1. Juli 2008)

Also der von Blizzard gemachte Look für Diablo 3 ist sehr schön und soll so bleiben UND nun da endlich Diablo 3 kommen wird müssen ein paar wieder ihre Kritik los werden. Haltet Eure Klappe! mfg Dominik


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (1. Juli 2008)

thefirstsonnyblack am 01.07.2008 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde es lustig das manche leute meinen die könnten mitbestimmen wie blizzard zu arbeiten hat.
> 
> meint ihr wirklich ein paar tausend protestanten könnten gegen 10 millionen wow fans auf die blizzard setzt und die sich das game auch kaufen werden etwas ausrichten.
> 
> bleibt realistisch


Was zur Hölle haben 10 Millionen WoW Spieler ("Fans") mit Diablo zu tun?

Das sind zwei komplett verschiedene Welten, die sich auch irgendwo zu unterscheiden haben


----------



## senrex (1. Juli 2008)

mein gott, ihr habt  2-3 screenshots von einer graphik die zudem noch in entwicklung ist gesehn und meint ihr müsst gleich ne petition dagegen starten, ihr seid doch echt krank jahrelang habt ihr auf das spiel gewartet und nu da es jetz angekündigt ist, habt ihr gleich wieder was zu meckern, wartet doch mit dem sch... ab ich bin mir sicher das das spiel am ende nicht so aussehn wird wie ihr denkt (comiclike a la wow)


----------



## MBcool (1. Juli 2008)

ich hab auch unterschrieben und bin der Meinung, Diablo ist was Eigenes und sollte auch so aussehen!


----------



## senrex (1. Juli 2008)

außerdem  würd ich gern wissen ob es ein einzigen spiel überhaupt gibt das 100% düster ist..  natürlcih nicht, wer will denn so ein spiel spielen,  gruftis vielleicht,  auch in diablo 2 gabs genug farben, siehe die wüsten in lut golein  oder die grünen wälder in akt 1 oder die schneeweisen level in akt 5..  übertreibts net mit irgenwelcher kritik von wegen man sieht nen regenbogen oder so..


----------



## Mandavar (1. Juli 2008)

Ganz unabhängig von WOW muß ich hier auch echt sagen, dass die von den Fans nachgebesserten Screens um längen besser wirken. Es liegt ganz klar einfach an farbe und schatten. Das dürfte für Blizzard ein einfaches sein, das zu ändern. Also alle, die meinen Diablo 3 würde sich aufgrund der Petition eventuell verzögern kann man da echt Entwarnung geben. 

Besonders Bild 5 mit dem Regenbogen...

Das ist eines von diesen Vergleichsspielen:

Was passt in der Reihe nicht (bitte Ankreuzen):

Zerstörte Brücke, Zombies, Hexenmeister, Regenbogen

*rofl*


----------



## TCPip2k (1. Juli 2008)

Wow eine Farbenblindheit-simulation! 

Naja, mir egal wie es aussieht, ich werde es sicher nicht spielen, 
wenn schon Rollenspiele, dann auch was halbwegs echtes wie Gothic,
wo man sich noch selbst wie der Held fühlt, und meh oder weniger mit eigenen augen die Welt erkundet.


----------



## Abbadon (1. Juli 2008)

GeBlItZdInGsT am 01.07.2008 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> thefirstsonnyblack am 01.07.2008 17:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/sign Diablo und Warcraft sind zwei verschiedene Welten.

Also wenn Fans das schon so mit den Screens hinbekommen, dann wird es ein leichtes für die Entwickler sein, auch sowas in das Game zu integrieren und wenn es nur ein alternativer Farbfilter ist.


----------



## LukeShotgun (1. Juli 2008)

manche scheinen sich d2 nochmal angucken zu müssen...

wüste: 
http://www.stud.uni-hannover.de/user/68096/diablo2Image1.jpg

http://diablo3.ingame.de/funart/potw/gfx/abgestimmt/48.jpg

dschungel: 
http://teknokyo.planetdiablo.gamespy.com/A3Hire2.jpg

in diablo 2 waren fast alle gebiete ausgesprochen ungesättigt und keinesfalls so farbig wie die neuen screens.


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (1. Juli 2008)

farbfilter? setzt euch einfach mit einer sonnenbrille vor den pc das gibt den selben effekt, dann sind alle zufrieden. 

währe doch ein cooler gag wenn für diese leute eine sonnenbrille dem spiel beigelegt währe, dann schaut es auch so "düster" aus wie sie auf den screens meinen


----------



## Solon25 (1. Juli 2008)

thefirstsonnyblack am 01.07.2008 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> meint ihr wirklich ein paar tausend *protestanten*.


Was hat nu Religion mit D-3 zu tun 

Lass sie doch protestieren, mir wurscht. Wenn sie da wirklich was bewegen können, sollen sie hinterher aber bitte nicht meckern, wenn das Spiel deshalb um 2-3 Jahre verschoben wird


----------



## DeVan90 (1. Juli 2008)

Ich kauf mir das Spiel so oder so, vorallem weil ich nie Diablo2 gespielt habe


----------



## TheChicky (1. Juli 2008)

Diese Petition könnte durchaus Erfolg haben! Auch in StarCraft2 haben die Entwickler die Grafik va der Terraner deutlich geändert, nachdem Beschwerden wegen des Playmobil Looks kamen. Die hören schon zu, die Blizzardler. Laut ihren Aussagen hat diese Farbanpassung aber ca 2 Monate Zeit in Anspruch genommen (!!)

Aber auch ich komme nicht umhin, festzustellen, dass mir die bearbeitete Grafik besser gefällt und diese eindeutig düsterer und mehr Diablo-like ist.


----------



## German_Ripper (1. Juli 2008)

Hat eigentlich mal einer von Euch Nörglern auf die zersplitterten Knochen der Monster geachtet oder wie dieses gigantische marshmallow-monster aus einem Pentagramm entsteht? Sch...ß auf die Grafik, die ist verglichen mit Sacred 2 oder TitanQuest der absolute Wahnsinn. Die Physik sowie die Animationen der Chars machen einfach schon beim zuschauen Spaß. Wer sich hier an solch maginalen Dingen wie Schärfe oder Gamma gestört fühlt, sollte sich mal vor solch einer Kritik den Gedanken, dass überhaupt ein D3 kommt, auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.


----------



## moskitoo (1. Juli 2008)

Also ich muss sagen, ich finde die bearbeiteten Screens besser. Wirkt für mich stimmiger. 
Vor allem die Brücke sieht schon hervorragend aus.


----------



## LukeShotgun (1. Juli 2008)

Bei vielen Kommentaren merkt man einfach, dass die Autoren nicht wirklich wissen, worum es hier geht, und die Petition nicht gelesen haben. 
Da macht es dann wohl auch wenig Sinn die Sachen nochmal aufzuschreiben. 

@TheChicky: das macht Hoffnung


----------



## Low-Ki (1. Juli 2008)

pfft die Grafik iss voll okay und mal erlich bei Diablo kommts wohl kaum auf die Grafik an. Und was bisher von der spielmechanik zu sehen war reicht schon aus das ich verliebt bin  Lasst mich endlich den Himmel stürmen.


----------



## KaterFreggel (1. Juli 2008)

Hmmm ich finde einige bearbeitete Screens sehn besser aus andere aber auch nicht.

Hm ich hab noch nie WoW gespielt ist mir zu doof. Aber so comichaft finde ich die Grafik garnicht.

Ob der farbenfrohe Level auf dem Screen zu freundlich aussieht. Hm ich weiss ja nicht was für ein Gebiet das im Spiel ist und wie befallen es ist. Also daher werd ich meine Stimme nicht abgeben. Ausserdem gehts mir hier um was anderes.


----------



## MaxPayne0021 (1. Juli 2008)

German_Ripper am 01.07.2008 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat eigentlich mal einer von Euch Nörglern auf die zersplitterten Knochen der Monster geachtet oder wie dieses gigantische marshmallow-monster aus einem Pentagramm entsteht? Sch...ß auf die Grafik, die ist verglichen mit Sacred 2 oder TitanQuest der absolute Wahnsinn. Die Physik sowie die Animationen der Chars machen einfach schon beim zuschauen Spaß. Wer sich hier an solch maginalen Dingen wie Schärfe oder Gamma gestört fühlt, sollte sich mal vor solch einer Kritik den Gedanken, dass überhaupt ein D3 kommt, auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.



Das manche hier einfach nicht lesen können/wollen. Als ob die angeblichen "Nörgler" nicht froh darüber wären, dass man die Umgebung in sein Handeln mit einbeziehen könnte (zerberstende Tische etc.). Als ob diese nicht das gelunge Animationssystem bewundern würden und innerlich einfach nur geil schreien würden.

Aber es wird denjenigen doch wohl erlaubt sein den alten, dreckigen und gruseligen Grafikstil wieder haben zu wollen, den die Diabloreihe unter anderem ausgezeichnet hat. Und das was im 20 minütigen Gameplaytrailer zu sehen war entsprach eben nicht dem gehofften. Und lieber jetzt das Wort an Blizzard richtigen, damit sie Zeit haben darauf zu reagieren (Haben sie bei Starcraft II ja scheinbar auch gemacht) als nach dem Release rumzuheulen und zu bemerken das alle Levels so fröhlich aussehen.


----------



## German_Ripper (1. Juli 2008)

Mich interessiert eigentlich nur noch wie Blizzard auf die Petition reagiert. Immerhin sind es schon 2600 Stimmen lol


----------



## Crazy-Ghost (1. Juli 2008)

1200? das wird mit abstand nich reichen  und holen werden sie sich das spiel doch eh. die bilder sehen beide gut aus wobei ich es so übertrieben dunkel nich so mag. außerdem wieso muss es immer so krass Hölle sein wenns vlt auch mal woanders spielt? auf ner insel wo strand ist und blumen etc? xD

mir egal weil ich weiß dass blizzard das schon richtig macht!


----------



## LordMclane (1. Juli 2008)

Die bearbeiteten Screens find ich schon super. Allerdings finde ich, so sollte D3 erst zum Ende hin aussehen.
Mir wäre ein schleichender Übergang von anfangs harmlos und spielerisch bis zu bedrohlich und pulstreibend am Ende sowieso lieber. Und ich denke, so wird's auch werden. Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass Blizzard auf einen Teil der Forderungen eingeht.


----------



## mjp (1. Juli 2008)

Gibt es schon eine Gegenpetition?


----------



## Dexter11111 (1. Juli 2008)

1) In der Entwicklungszeit bzw. Closed Beta ist der BESTE Zeitpunkt um etwas am Spiel auszusetzen weil noch nix in Stein gemeißelt ist, wenn das Spiel erstmal draußen ist, ist es zu 95% zu spät…

2) Diablo2 war Dunkel/Atmosphärisch und nicht „grell“ und „grün“. Manche von euch haben entweder Jahrelang nicht mehr gezockt oder vielleicht sogar gar nicht… Weder die Wüste noch die grünen Gebiete am Anfang wirkten „grell“:
http://www.firingsquad.com/games/diablo2screens/images/3.jpg
http://z.about.com/d/compactiongames/1/0/W/2/diablo21.jpg
http://z.about.com/d/compactiongames/1/0/_/2/diablo23.jpg

3) Geht es um Texturen und Artstyle im Allgemeinen… man kann nix an den Texturen und Artstyle machen indem man den „Kontrast höher und die Helligkeit runterstellt“. Wenn das so einfach wär könntet ihr ja genauso den Kontrast niedriger und die Helligkeit hochstellen o.O

4) Sind die Bilder nur mit Photoshop und Filtern etc. bearbeitet und keine Totalkoversionen mit einzelnen veränderten Texturen etc. um das allgemeine gewünschte "Feeling" rüberkommen zu lassen. Das heisst nicht, dass alle Teile der Bilder genauso sein sollten e.g. Zauber etc. können gut farbig sein und das ändern des Artstyles ändert erstmal nix an der Sichtbarkeit der Gegner... Das lässt sich nur darauf zurückführen, dass das Bild komplett mit den Filtern "bearbeitet" wurde.

5) Hab ich das Gefühl, dass manche sowas gerne als Diablo sehen würden: http://img238.imageshack.us/img238/1359/diablohowitshouldlookgw2.jpg
Zum Glück sind im Battle.net (wo man zum posten nen tatsächlichen Key braucht) und auf einschlägigen Diablo-Fansites zu 50-80% einig, dass was da präsentiert wird zu hell/fröhlich wirkt. 
http://www.battle.net/forums/thread.aspx?FN=d3-general&T=223&P=1
http://www.diablofans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9283

6) Will man Blizzard nicht „vorschreiben“ wie Sie ihre Arbeit zu tun haben, sondern einfach den klassischen Stil von Diablo beibehalten und nicht ein neues WarCraft daraus machen… Diablo WAR immer gotisch angehaucht und dunkel/creepy und hatte Zahlreiche Gedärme, Blut und Körperteile durch die Level verstreut (gutes Beispiel z.B. der „Metzger“ in Akt1), was bei dem vorgestellten Dungeon auch noch komplett fehlt.
Es gibt viel zu viele Spiele die mehr zum Comicartigen etc. verkommen, außerdem gibt es schon bald ein „Comic-Diablo3“ von den ehemaligen Machern desselbigen mit dem Namen Mythos… und dazu wird es noch kostenlos werden:
http://img73.imageshack.us/img73/8837/mythos2jf3.jpg 
http://img238.imageshack.us/img238/1416/mythos7fk1.jpg 
http://img73.imageshack.us/img73/3765/mythos9cv0.jpg
Dazu ist auch nix einzuwenden... es ist ein ganz anderes Spiel mit einer ganz anderen Welt und halt NICHT Diablo...


----------



## MaxPayne0021 (1. Juli 2008)

Dexter11111 am 01.07.2008 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> 4) Hab ich das Gefühl, dass manche sowas gerne als Diablo sehen würden: http://img238.imageshack.us/img238/1359/diablohowitshouldlookgw2.jpg
> Zum Glück sind im Battle.net (wo man zum posten nen tatsächlichen Key braucht) und auf einschlägigen Diablo-Fansites zu 50-80% einig, dass was da präsentiert wird zu hell/fröhlich wirkt.
> http://www.battle.net/forums/thread.aspx?FN=d3-general&T=223&P=1
> http://www.diablofans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9283



Thx für die Info


----------



## ViktorVal (1. Juli 2008)

thefirstsonnyblack am 01.07.2008 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> farbfilter? *setzt euch einfach mit einer sonnenbrille vor den pc das gibt den selben effekt,* dann sind alle zufrieden.
> 
> währe doch ein cooler gag wenn für diese leute eine sonnenbrille dem spiel beigelegt währe, dann schaut es auch so "düster" aus wie sie auf den screens meinen




Geilo, werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren  
OMG wie kann man nur so einen Schwachsinn verzapfen


----------



## trayo (1. Juli 2008)

Also ich muss sagen diese bearbeiteten Bilder sehen schon sehr schön aus...
aber...
Ich denke das das auf dauer mal sehr nervt wenn man aus nem düsteren dunklen dreckigen Verlies rauskommt und es ist schon wieder düster dreckig und dunkel... das mag ich so an TQ die außenwelt ist hell man erkennt alles gut und so weiter und so fort aber in den Kellern,Höhlen,Verliesen und sowas is es so dunkel das ich manchmal kotzen könnte weil das licht um meinen chara so klein is. Ich werde mir Diablo 3 auf jeden Fall holen aber wenn die das so machen wirds mir warscheinlich zu dunkel. 

Andererseits muss ich fragen: schlägt sich das auf die Systemanforderungen nieder? Weil einige sachen sahen auf den bearbeiteten Bildern deutlich besser aus. Auf dem einen Bild sind die Steine aus denen die Brücke oder der Weg besteht viel besser zu erkennen.

Fazit: Ich komm mit beiden Stilen klar hab aber Bedenken wegen des "überarbeiteten Stils" 

PS: Rechtschreibung 6


----------



## Fearstriker (1. Juli 2008)

@ Dexter 11111 ich kann nicht mehr das Bild ist zu geil xDD Haste das selber gemacht? ^^


----------



## Goddess (1. Juli 2008)

Mir gefällt dieser neue Grafikstil von Diablo3, mir ist es weder zu bunt noch zu hell. Als ich die ersten Bilder gesehen habe, war ich direkt davon angetan. Was ich nicht verstehe, ist diese Petition, wegen dem Grafikstil. Das finde ich einfach übertrieben, und mir erscheint es so, als wären die Fans nicht bereit auch Änderungen zu akzeptieren. Sie wünschen sich warscheinlich Diablo 2.5 mit etwas modernerer Grafik, aber bloss nicht zu bunt, denn das könnte ja weh tun, lieber schön dreckig, wenig Licht, kaum Weitsicht und alles schön grau in grau. Zugegeben, mir gefallen einige der Vergleichsbilder, da hat sich jemand Mühe gegeben, aber so wünsche ich mir Diablo3 nicht. 

Ich kenne alle bisherigen Diablo Teile, ich habe sie auch lange genug gespielt, und schreie trotzdem nicht nach einer Veränderung hin zum alten, düsteren, dreckigen Setting. Ich denke auch nicht, das Diablo3 auf Grund dieses neuen Grafikstils plötzlich weniger erwachsen wäre, wie es viele der Fans zu tun scheinen. Ich hoffe Blizzard bleibt bei diesem Grafikstil, und die Fans denen es nicht gefällt, können ja Mods' erstellen um ihr altes, schäbiges, heruntergekommenes, düsteres Setting mit herum liegenden Eingeweiden, eingeschränkter Sichtweite und dem Diablo 2.5 Feeling aufleben zu lassen.


----------



## Dexter11111 (1. Juli 2008)

Fearstriker am 01.07.2008 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Dexter 11111 ich kann nicht mehr das Bild ist zu geil xDD Haste das selber gemacht? ^^


Jo, vor'n paar days :/


----------



## lucdec (1. Juli 2008)

Dexter11111 am 01.07.2008 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Fearstriker am 01.07.2008 19:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also, ich halte mich ja im Grunde mit solchen Bemerkungen zurück.

Aber "vor'n paar days" klingt einfach furchtbar. Warum nicht einfach "Tage"?


----------



## oceano (1. Juli 2008)

die bearbeiteten Bilder bzw das eine gabs doch schon ganz kurz nach der D3-Bekanntgabe. Ich frage mich wie der Ersteller das so schnell  so gut hinbekommen hat :-o 

mit Helligkeit/Kontrast Rumspielerein ist es nicht getan. Es sind ja teilweise ganz neue Textur-Informationen vorhanden.

Übrigens hab ich nichts gegen den Grafik-Stil von D3, könnte gut damit leben. Aber andererseits, wenn man sich die bearbeiteten Screens mal so anschaut dann sind die auch ziemlich passend. Wenns im Spiel ne Option gäbe, würd ich mich wahrscheinlich auch eher für das düstere Setting entscheiden. Aber dafür ne Petition zu starten?


----------



## Wolfner (1. Juli 2008)

Seit der ersten Sekunde in der ich Diablo 3 gesehen habe, bin ich der Meinung, dass es so wie auf diesen Vorschlagsbildern aussehen sollte.

Beeindruckend... als hätte man meine Gedanken gelesen.
So muss Diablo aussehen. Und tut es auch in den ersten beiden Teilen. Warum nun plötzlich den ausgezeichneten Stil wechseln?


----------



## sadat (1. Juli 2008)

die grafik is doch perfekt


----------



## PunkFan15 (1. Juli 2008)

ich persöhnlich finde, dass zu einem spiel wie diablo einfach eine etwas "düstere" atmospähre passt, deswegen bin ich auch eher für die von den fans geforderte version.


----------



## TBF (1. Juli 2008)

war ja klar, dass irgendjemand wieder irgendwas zu meckern hat, obwohl vom Spiel mal gerade ein paar Screenshots und 1 Video im Netz kursieren.


----------



## sp4cer (1. Juli 2008)

Ein wenig mehr Schärfe, etwas mehr Kontrast und dazu eine Brise mehr Schatten. Sollten die Entwickler hinbekommen.


----------



## ViktorVal (1. Juli 2008)

TBF am 01.07.2008 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> war ja klar, dass irgendjemand wieder irgendwas zu meckern hat, obwohl vom Spiel mal gerade ein paar Screenshots und 1 Video im Netz kursieren.



war ja klar, dass irgendjemand wieder irgendwas zu meckern hat, obwohl es gerade mal ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge gibt.


----------



## KainLaVey (1. Juli 2008)

ich find nicht das es comicmäßig aussieht ... von mir aus kann so bleiben ... habe aber auch nix gegen mehr schatten?!?! ^^


----------



## daywalker4536 (1. Juli 2008)

Dass muss so bleiben und wird es auch. Anders würde alles gleich aussehen. Draußen und in den Dungeons. In allen Gebieten. Mehr Abwechslung ist besser. So ist es perfekt wie es momentan ist. Dynamische Schatten sollen auch noch dazukommen glaube ich gelesen zu haben. Außerdem hat der Stil nix mit Comicgrafik zutun. Wenn man sich im Bereich Design und Grafik auskennen würde wüsste man dass. Diablo 3 knüpft an Artworks an und der Malerei. Das hat nix mit einem Comic zutun und hat auch nix mit WoW oder SC2 gemein. Einen besseren Stil für ein Fantasyspiel gibt es nicht. Dieser Stil ist momentan einzigartig und sollte auch gewürdigt werden. Schön düster und atmosphärisch. Erinnert an die düsteren Märchen der Gebrüder Grimm. Viele haben keinen Blick mehr für sowas weil sie von der künstlichen standart 3D Kost geblendet sind. Also unterlasst diesen Vergleich mit WOW.  Ihr könnt zu diesem Stil nicht "schlechte Grafik" sagen weil es nicht besser aussehen kann wie es schon ist. 

Das einzige Spiel was aus der Reihe fällt ist Crysis. Crysis hat ebenfalls einen einzigartigen Stil und überzeugt durch seine Farbpalette.

Vielen Dank


----------



## DiZZY (1. Juli 2008)

Ich halt's im Kopf nicht aus... man kann's nie jedem Recht machen aber so eine abgefuckte Aktion gab es noch nie. Herzlichen Glückwunsch liebe Petitionsersteller, ihr führt jetzt offizielle meine Top 5 der Internetopfer an.


----------



## Wolfner (1. Juli 2008)

@daywalker

Aber du wirst doch wohl zugeben, dass die Artworks von bspw. Samwise Didier weit comichafter angehaucht sind, als bspw. die von Chris Metzen, die eindeutig einen realistischen Stil haben. Die meisten Artworks aus dem Handbuch zu Diablo 2 kommen auch von Metzen.
Metzen macht nur leider inzwischen kaum mehr Artworks und ist, glaub ich, auch nichtmehr im Design tätig, was ich für den größten Verlust bei Blizzard halte.
Früher hat man sich hptsl. an seine Vorlagen gehalten. Und heute hat Blizzard halt ne Menge Designer die Didier nacheifern.
Didier ist kein schlechter Zeichner. Aber sein Stil und der seiner Nacheiferer ist bei Diablo einfach unangebracht...


----------



## RapidezZ (1. Juli 2008)

Abbadon am 01.07.2008 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> RapidezZ am 01.07.2008 16:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anscheind hast du nicht so ganz verstanden, was ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen wollte - ist mir jetzt aber auch nicht so wichtig.

Und - ähm "Gänsehautgefühl" beim Diablo zocken?  
Hatte ich weder bei D1, Hellfire,D2 oder LoD...
Aber es soll ja auch sanfte Gemüter geben


----------



## MaxPayne0021 (1. Juli 2008)

daywalker4536 am 01.07.2008 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass muss so bleiben und wird es auch. Anders würde alles gleich aussehen. Draußen und in den Dungeons. In allen Gebieten. Mehr Abwechslung ist besser. So ist es perfekt wie es momentan ist. Dynamische Schatten sollen auch noch dazukommen glaube ich gelesen zu haben. Außerdem hat der Stil nix mit Comicgrafik zutun. Wenn man sich im Bereich Design und Grafik auskennen würde wüsste man dass. Diablo 3 knüpft an Artworks an und der Malerei. Das hat nix mit einem Comic zutun und hat auch nix mit WoW oder SC2 gemein. Einen besseren Stil für ein Fantasyspiel gibt es nicht. Dieser Stil ist momentan einzigartig und sollte auch gewürdigt werden. Schön düster und atmosphärisch. Erinnert an die düsteren Märchen der Gebrüder Grimm. Viele haben keinen Blick mehr für sowas weil sie von der künstlichen standart 3D Kost geblendet sind. Also unterlasst diesen Vergleich mit WOW.  Ihr könnt zu diesem Stil nicht "schlechte Grafik" sagen weil es nicht besser aussehen kann wie es schon ist.
> 
> Das einzige Spiel was aus der Reihe fällt ist Crysis. Crysis hat ebenfalls einen einzigartigen Stil und überzeugt durch seine Farbpalette.
> 
> Vielen Dank



Aso und weil viele ne andere Meinung haben ist sie automatisch falsch, nur weil sie die Sicht der Dinge nicht aus den Augen eines Grafikdesigners betrachten? Du machst es dir ja unglaublich einfach. Wenn du so durchs Leben stolzierst dann gute Nacht.

Düster und Atmosphärisch kann ich z.B. anhand einer farbenprächtigen Außenlandschaft + Regenbogen nicht erkennen. Aber nur weil ich es so sehe sage ich nicht, dass die anderen keine Ahnung haben. Und wer sagt das die Grafik nicht besser sein kann als sie ist? Du?


----------



## daywalker4536 (1. Juli 2008)

Hmm das kann ich nicht 100%ig unterschreiben. Ich sage einfach mal von einem Comic ist es meilenweit entfernt. Wie ich sagte wenn das so wie auf den neuen Bildern aussehen würde sehe meiner Meinung nach alles gleich aus. Keine Abwechslung. Ich finde Diablo 3 hat so eine sehr schön düstere Stimmung durch die gewählten Farben. Also ich bin sehr zufrieden ^^.

Regenbogen ihr habt echt nen Rad ab.

Ich wierde glücklich damit sein. Sehr sogar.

Ich mache es mir nicht einfach.


----------



## XIII13 (1. Juli 2008)

daywalker4536 am 01.07.2008 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass muss so bleiben und wird es auch. Anders würde alles gleich aussehen. Draußen und in den Dungeons. In allen Gebieten. Mehr Abwechslung ist besser. So ist es perfekt wie es momentan ist. Dynamische Schatten sollen auch noch dazukommen glaube ich gelesen zu haben. Außerdem hat der Stil nix mit Comicgrafik zutun. Wenn man sich im Bereich Design und Grafik auskennen würde wüsste man dass. Diablo 3 knüpft an Artworks an und der Malerei. Das hat nix mit einem Comic zutun und hat auch nix mit WoW oder SC2 gemein. Einen besseren Stil für ein Fantasyspiel gibt es nicht. Dieser Stil ist momentan einzigartig und sollte auch gewürdigt werden. Schön düster und atmosphärisch. Erinnert an die düsteren Märchen der Gebrüder Grimm. Viele haben keinen Blick mehr für sowas weil sie von der künstlichen standart 3D Kost geblendet sind. Also unterlasst diesen Vergleich mit WOW.  Ihr könnt zu diesem Stil nicht "schlechte Grafik" sagen weil es nicht besser aussehen kann wie es schon ist.
> 
> Das einzige Spiel was aus der Reihe fällt ist Crysis. Crysis hat ebenfalls einen einzigartigen Stil und überzeugt durch seine Farbpalette.
> 
> Vielen Dank


Ist es nicht egal ob man es Comicgrafik nennt, wenn jeder weiß was gemeint ist? Und wenn Diablo 3 einen "malerischen" (nennen wir es einfach mal so  ) Stil hat, dan hätte man doch auch den der Vorgänger nehmen können. Die waren sind alle gezeichnet (2D halt).
@Daywalker: Düstere Stimmung durch _die_ Farben? Biste Farbenblind?


----------



## Wolfner (1. Juli 2008)

@RapidezZ
Also mir hat der Moonclan damals schon ein wenig Gänsehaut beschert.
Genau wie diese riesigen laufenden Dinger mit den Hörnern aufm Kopf...

Ja, für mich gehört Diablo auch zum Horror-Fantasy-Genre....


----------



## daywalker4536 (1. Juli 2008)

Also. Ich bin eingefleischter Diablo Fan und das passt alles sehr. Blizzard wird daran festhalten und das ist auch gut so. Das war mein Kommentar dazu und das wars für mich hier. Wenn es euch nihct passt dann lasst halt die Fingerchen von ganz einfach ^^.


----------



## thems (1. Juli 2008)

Ich finde den Stil auch ansprechend. Wenn sie den Stiel nur noch besser einsetzen und evtl mehr details einsetzen und mehr mit Schwarz etc. arbeiten würden ginge das vollkommen klar. Ist geschmakssache, genauso wie bei zelda: WW . Die Cell-Shading optik hat nicht jedem gefallen, mir schon.


----------



## daywalker4536 (1. Juli 2008)

Idee: Ich setzt eine Gegenpetition auf und werde gewinen ^^.


----------



## shimmyrot (1. Juli 2008)

RapidezZ am 01.07.2008 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Und - ähm "Gänsehautgefühl" beim Diablo zocken?
> Hatte ich weder bei D1, Hellfire,D2 oder LoD...
> Aber es soll ja auch sanfte Gemüter geben


Ich fand die Folterkammern mit gestreckten Leichen in Akt I schon relativ heftig.
Und es geht in der Petition ja nicht nur um weniger Gamma, Schulterplatten zwei mal so groß wie der Char und Stacheln größer als der Kopf, die angesprochenen WoW-Anleihen müssen auch nicht sein.

Im Grunde ist das Gezeigte schon ok, aber warum sollte man als Fan nicht mal seine Wünsche zum Ausdruck bringen.


----------



## ThomToeter (1. Juli 2008)

Ich bin auch für ne Gegenpetition! Ich wollts kaum glauben das der Mist Ernst gemeint ist. So dumm kann einer alleine gar nicht sein...ach nee, sind ja auch bereits 1.200... Ich habe D1 und D2 geliebt und bin auch nach dem Gameplayvideo überzeugt davon das ich D3 lieben werde!


----------



## TheChicky (1. Juli 2008)

Es haben schon 4600 Leute unterschrieben. Wenn das so weiter geht kommt man auf mindestens 10000 Leute. Das wird Blizzard mit Sicherheit nicht kalt lassen.


----------



## Fearstriker (1. Juli 2008)

Lieber der  Petiton gegen Uwe Boll beitreten


----------



## Cromox (1. Juli 2008)

ich finde die petition schwachsinnig. laßt doch blizzard ih ruhe ihr spiel zu ende bringen. danach kann man immer noch meckern. ich für meinen teil finde den grafikstil in ordnung und finde das gezeigte absolut top.


----------



## Fearstriker (1. Juli 2008)

Also zu der Gänsehaut kann ich nur sagen wo ich 6 Jahre alt war da kam das Spiel gerade raus und mein großer Bruder hat mir das gezeigt als meine Mutter nicht da war mein Gott war ich vielleicht gebannt  Naja zock das Game bis heute noch und freu mich riesig auf Diablo 3 ! 
Hoffe nur das Augenmerk wird auf einen tollen Koop - Modus liegen !


----------



## Poldi3 (1. Juli 2008)

also ich find die grafik saugeil


----------



## Poldi3 (1. Juli 2008)

und würd allen die dagegen sind dringend zu einen besuch beim augenarzt raten.


----------



## XIII13 (1. Juli 2008)

Poldi3 am 01.07.2008 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> und würd allen die dagegen sind dringend zu einen besuch beim augenarzt raten.


Zitat von Einstein:
"Der Horizont vieler Menschen ist ein Kreis mit Radius Null - und das nennen sie ihren Standpunkt."
Das sagt eigentlich alles aus, was man von deinem Post halten kann.


----------



## MaxPayne0021 (1. Juli 2008)

daywalker4536 am 01.07.2008 21:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Regenbogen ihr habt echt nen Rad ab.



Gehts noch? Hast du dir das Video und die Screens überhaupt mal richtig angeguckt? Das dort ein Regenbogen vorkommt ist eine TATSACHE! Also hör bitte auf alles ins Lächerliche zu ziehen was dir nicht passt und Leute dementsprechen zu beleidigen.


----------



## cystech (1. Juli 2008)

@Petitionsersteller:
Hahahaha sorry, aber das ist so dermaßen lächerlich.

Sagt mal, habt Ihr nichts Besseres zu tun, als Euch über solche Kleinigkeiten aufzuregen? 

Die Grafik ist sehr gut. Eure Bilder sind auch gut, keine Frage, ... aber daraus gleich eine Petition zu machen ist absolut lächerlich. Ihr maßt es Euch an Blizzard sagen zu wollen, was wahrscheinlich Millionen von Nutzer lieber mögen?? Habt Ihr Studien geführt, die wahrscheinlich mehr als Eure nächsten 10 Jahresgehälter kosten? Habt Ihr irgendeinen Plan? Ich denke, nur Euren eigenen Subjektiv gedachten.

Blizzard kündigt einen dritten Teil eines seiner wahrscheinlich besten Spiele überhaupt an und ihr macht eine Petition ... ?? ich fass es echt nicht.

Sorry, aber das ist echt so lächerlich. Sagte ich das bereit? ups

ps: das ist so lächerlich, dass ich sogar meinen pcgames account reaktivieren musste, um mal wieder hier was loszuwerden, ... meine Herren. *fassankopf*


----------



## daywalker4536 (1. Juli 2008)

Ohhh ich habe euch ja so beleidigt. Eine Tüte Mitleid für alle. Also wirklich Leute. Ist ja lächerlich.


----------



## Goddess (1. Juli 2008)

TheChicky am 01.07.2008 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Es haben schon 4600 Leute unterschrieben. Wenn das so weiter geht kommt man auf mindestens 10000 Leute. Das wird Blizzard mit Sicherheit nicht kalt lassen.


Ich denke, 10.000 Unterschriften werden Blizzard durchaus kalt lassen, und das begründe ich mit den Verkaufszahlen von Diablo 2. Es hat sich 2 Millionen mal in den ersten beiden Wochen verkauft, weltweit belief sich die Zahl der verkauften Kopien sogar auf 4 Millionen. Hinzu kam dann noch das Add-On Lords of Destruction, welches ähnliche hohe  Verkaufszahlen aufzuweisen hatte. Ähnliche, wenn nicht noch höhere, Verkaufszahlen sind auch bei Diablo 3 zu erwarten. Meinst du also wirklich, das Blizzard da 10000 Unterschriften kümmern werden? 

Richtig ist, das sie dadurch ein paar tausend Käufer und damit Einnahmen verlieren, wenn sie nicht darauf hören, und den Grafikstil nicht wie gewünscht ändern. Es wäre sogar ein recht feiner Zug von Blizzard, wenn sie auf diese handvoll Käufer hören, und auf die Petition im Sinn der Ersteller reagieren. Allerdings glaube ich nicht daran, das nur weil eine _kleine_ Anzahl  möglicher Käufer mit etwas nicht glücklich wird Blizzard die andere, wesentlich grössere Käuferschicht, aus dem Blick verliert. 

Es ist ja bekannt, das sich nur die äussern, die ein Problem mit etwas haben, und dann auch gleich nach Änderungen in ihrem SInn schreien. Einige der alten langjährigen Diablo 2 Spieler können nicht damit leben, das sich etwas verändert, was ihrer Meinung nicht passt, schon wird eine Petition gestartet. Und ich traue mich beinah zu wetten, das es vor erscheinen von Diablo 2 genau das selbe war. Da wird sicher auch vielen Spielern etwas nicht gepasst haben, das ihrer Meinung nach in Diablo 1 so viel besser war. Genauso wird es auch mit einem Diablo 4 oder 5 oder 6 sein, es ist nicht das selbe wie Diablo 3 oder 2 oder 1. Wer immer wieder das gleiche erwartet, ist meiner Meinung nach bei Sportspielen besser aufgehoben. Da gibt es bei jedem Spiel immer das selbe mit etwas besserer Grafik, also genau das, was sich manche für Diablo 3 wünschen.


----------



## chips7 (1. Juli 2008)

Diese Menge an Onlinepetitionen ist ja schlimmer als die Einsprachen bei uns in der Schweiz.


----------



## shimmyrot (1. Juli 2008)

cystech am 01.07.2008 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> @Petitionsersteller:
> Hahahaha sorry, aber das ist so dermaßen lächerlich.
> 
> Sagt mal, habt Ihr nichts Besseres zu tun, als Euch über solche Kleinigkeiten aufzuregen?
> ...


Irgendwie zieht *ihr* das ganze gerade etwas ins Lächerliche. Abgesehen davon, dass es imho keine Kleinigkeiten sind, "maßen wir uns nicht an" Blizzard irgendwas vorschreiben zu wollen. Die Petition soll einfach eine größere Wirkung entfalten als 7000 Posts im offiziellen D3 Forum.
Btw: ich bezweifle, dass Blizzard Studien über das Art-Design geführt hat.

Ich denke alle Unterzeichner der Petition sind genauso euphorisch wie ihr und freuen sich über D3, aber wenn ich das hier lese:


> Blizzard kündigt einen dritten Teil eines seiner wahrscheinlich besten Spiele überhaupt an und ihr macht eine Petition ... ?? ich fass es echt nicht.


ist die Euphorie wohl einigen zu Kopf gestiegen.

Hey, wir haben nichts gegen ÜberBlizzard und auch nichts gegen ÜberDiablo, ihr könnt eure Kurzschluss-Abwehrflames lassen.
Vllt. sollten einfach 7000 Emails an Blizzard schicken, das erregt die Gemüter weniger als eine Petition.

Ich denke da macht sich auch keiner Illusionen, dass Blizzard sein Art Concept jetzt ändert. Aber wie gefordert erst bei Release zu meckern kanns ja auch nicht sein.
Hellgate London ist scheisse *meckermecker* .... und jetzt?


----------



## The-real-Marcoman (2. Juli 2008)

Ich sag nur Blizzard: back to the roots! Starcraft 2 und Diablo 3 mit diesem beschissenen Comiclook zu versauen ist mal unter aller Kanone. Starcraft 2 sollte ernst, industriell und beklemmend aussehen wie z.B. C&C 3. Diablo steht ja eingentlich für düstere Levels, Landschaften, Dungeons, Burgen usw. Was soll denn das jetzt? Die können WOW und Diablo nicht richtig trennen. Das merkt man schon am Witch Doctor. Für all die anderen die es nicht verstehen dass wir meckern, nehmt ihr alle jeden Scheiss hin? Hoffe nicht.


----------



## Occulator (2. Juli 2008)

Ui, die bearbeiteten Screens sehen ja echt nice aus


----------



## Wolfner (2. Juli 2008)

Das mit dem Hexendoktor dachte ich mir auch schon....

Sieht aus wie der Schattenjäger aus WC3.

Is' dafür wirklich der Necromancer draufgegangen? O_o

Lässt sich zwar verkraften, aber begeistert bin ich von der Idee nicht.


----------



## ZEPHYR (2. Juli 2008)

Ich hab die Petition auch erstmal 
unterschrieben als ich davon gehört habe. 

Vielleicht sind einige Bildervorschläge der 
Petition ein bisschen zu dunkel geraten, aber 
imho sind es vor allem die schärferen Konturen 
und stärkeren Kontraste, die z.B. das Bild mit 
der Brücke sehr viel echter wirken lassen oder 
auch das mit dem kämpfenden Barbar auf dem 
steinernen Kreis.

Es muss ja nicht überall so dunkel sein, aber 
allgemein ein etwas realistischerer Look fände 
ich gut.

Das ganze ist natürlich - wie so vieles - 
Geschmackssache und kommt aufs Spiel an. 

Beispielsweise finde ich, dass der Comic-Stil 
zu Mythos hervorragend passt, aber da ist ja 
das Fantasysetting bewusst gewählt.

Im Gegensatz dazu gefällt mir z.B. auch der 
kühle, glatte Look der Source-Engine in HL2 
besser als der irgendwie organisch-glänzend 
aussehende Bumpmap-Overkill von Doom3 
und Quake4. Oder das kühle, klare Design von 
Test Drive Unlimited gegenüber der HDR-
überstrahlten Race Driver GRID Demo. Das 
hier irgendwo schon zitierte FarCry fand ich 
auch hart an der Grenze zur Comichaftigkeit.

Egal wie es letztendlich aussieht, wird es wohl 
kurz nach Release in meinem Regal stehen, 
aber wenn es zwei Versionen gäbe würde ich 
die dunkler und dreckiger gestylte nehmen.

Gruß
zephyr


----------



## cystech (2. Juli 2008)

Ok, bitte entschuldige meinen Tonfall. Ernsthaft. War eine etwas kurzschlussartige Reaktion.

Aber ich finde es nunmal irgendwie blödsinnig, sich über das künstlerische Empfinden der Designer von Diablo 3 aufzuregen.

Und zu Kopf gestiegen ist mir der Hype garantiert nicht, aber ich denke halt, dass Diablo 3 nunmal sehr spaßig werden wird. 

Umso mehr finde ich, dass man sich nicht auf derartige Details festbeissen sollte. Es geht doch um weit mehr, als um den "Dark/Evil/Wasauchimmer-Faktor".

Das Ambiente, die Physik, die Animationen. Und soweit ich das alles aus den Videos ersehen kann, scheint das alles sehr sehr gut zu werden. 

Wie dem auch sei, ich wünsche Euch mit Eurer Petition ein bisschen Glück, aber mir ists prinzipiell Schnuppe, ob jetzt 20% bumbmapping oder 40% eingesetzt wird. 

Mich regt es halt einfach nur ein wenig auf, dass sich Leute über soetwas aufregen können ;D und sich nicht einfach mal darüber freuen können, dass wirklich ein Diablo 3 rauskommt. Zumal das Ganze wirklich gut aussieht (was ja halt leider immer subjektiv ist)

Und ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass Blizzard aktuelle Trends mit in Ihre Design-Entwicklung einbezieht. Und mal davon abgesehen, es gibt zig Diablo Klone, die einen Style gewählt haben, der Eurem ähnelt. Warum sollte Blizz dem gleich tun? Ein gewisses Eigenes war immer blizzards Erfolgsfaktor.


----------



## Nodhead (2. Juli 2008)

cystech am 02.07.2008 00:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, bitte entschuldige meinen Tonfall. Ernsthaft. War eine etwas kurzschlussartige Reaktion.
> 
> Aber ich finde es nunmal irgendwie blödsinnig, sich über das künstlerische Empfinden der Designer von Diablo 3 aufzuregen.
> 
> ...



Ist halt wie beim Autokauf, da fragte man früher auch mal: "Gibts den auch mit Klima für den selben Preis?" Man möchte halt die Wahl haben. Und die Petition ist nichts anderes. Blizz muss/soll/kann halt einfach darauf eingehen und zusagen, dass es verschiedene Settings geben wird/kann/soll und schon schreien doppelt soviele Leute: "BLIZZARD FOREVER!!!!!!111elf" Und nach Release sich zu beschweren ist ziemlich schwachsinnig. Man muss den Entwicklern auch mal Feedback geben und das sollte so früh wie nur irgendmöglich passieren und sachlich sein und die Zeit dafür ist JETZT!

ps: 6000 Marke überschritten


----------



## cystech (2. Juli 2008)

ps: und Ihr glaubt doch nicht im Ernst, das ein Software-Riese wie Blizzard eine Millionen-Entwicklung tätigt, ohne sich vorher erkundigt zu haben, was ankommt, und was nicht?


----------



## shimmyrot (2. Juli 2008)

cystech am 02.07.2008 00:44 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] *aber ich denke halt, dass Diablo 3 nunmal **sehr spaßig werden wird. *
> Umso mehr finde ich, dass man sich nicht auf derartige Details festbeissen sollte. Es geht doch um weit mehr, als um den "Dark/Evil/Wasauchimmer-Faktor".
> 
> Das Ambiente, die Physik, die Animationen. Und soweit ich das alles aus den Videos ersehen kann, scheint das alles sehr sehr gut zu werden.


sign   


> Mich regt es halt einfach nur ein wenig auf, dass sich Leute über soetwas aufregen können ;D und sich nicht einfach mal darüber freuen können, dass wirklich ein Diablo 3 rauskommt.


Ich rege mich nicht wirklich auf, aber betrachte die Entwicklung mit etwas Argwohn.



> Und mal davon abgesehen, es gibt zig Diablo Klone, die einen Style gewählt haben, der Eurem ähnelt.


Ja? Mir ist jetzt nur TQ als ähnliches neueres Spiel bekannt und das war eher bunt.

Die ganze Geschichte wird in ein paar Tagen eh abflauen und ich denke nicht, dass Blizzard sich da beeinflussen läßt. Auch wenn ich es nicht schlecht fände 



			
				cystech am 02.07.2008 00:54 schrieb:
			
		

> ps: und Ihr glaubt doch nicht im Ernst, das ein Software-Riese wie Blizzard eine Millionen-Entwicklung tätigt, ohne sich vorher erkundigt zu haben, was ankommt, und was nicht?


Joa gut, ein freundlicherer Look ist für den Massenmarkt sicher nicht schlecht. Und eine wenig hardwareintensive "Comicgrafik" benutzt Blizzard ja auch in WoW und SC2.  Vllt kann man damit sogar ein ab 12 anpeilen?


----------



## GorrestFump (2. Juli 2008)

Occulator am 02.07.2008 00:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ui, die bearbeiteten Screens sehen ja echt nice aus



Dito. Petition hin oder her. Mir gefällt beides, jedoch bearbeitet schaut's halt einfach eher wie Diablo aus. 
Ich kauf's mir sowieso, würde mich aber über eine Änderung der "Grafik-Stimmung", weg von leichtem WoW-Quietsch back to Evil-Diablo sehr sehr freuen. Es ist ja noch Zeit daran zu feilen. Und da könnt ihr Gift drauf nehmen: Die erwähnten Reaktionen lassen Blizzard sicher nicht kalt, denn: nicht jeder der eine Meinung hat äußert sie auch öffentlich! Und das weiß Blizzard genauso...


----------



## fragapple (2. Juli 2008)

Ich muss schon sagen, die veraenderten Bilder sehen meiner Meinung nach besser aus..
Aber die Petition finde ich ein wenig laecherlich.
(Ausser sie bringt tatsaechlich was )


----------



## secondim (2. Juli 2008)

Also wer glaub das Blizz sich da reinreden läßt.. hat wohl gar keine Ahnung wen er vor sich hat?

Davon abgesehen mach ich einfach nen Custom Preset in meinem TFT und dann ist das gegessen.. aber manche tun so als bekämen sie Augenkrebs.. sollten lieber dankbar sein das nach all den Jahren eine Fortsetzung kommt.

Und auch wenn ich das so sinnvoll finde wie nen Bierwärmer..möglicherweise gibt es ja eine Farbtemp Einstellung im Spiel.. und wenn nicht.. dann *gasp* spiel ich das trotzdem... hab da nämlich lange genug drauf gewartet.


----------



## Lordghost (2. Juli 2008)

*Blub*

6760 Signatures Total

gleich mal mitgemacht 

Blub


----------



## Bandoffel (2. Juli 2008)

*Blub*

Ich habe mal eine Frage.
Wird nur in Deutschland an so einer Petition gearbeitet, oder hat sich sonst noch irgendwo einer über diesen Grafikstil beschwert? Wartet doch erstmal ab, wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## mor-phois (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

mir gefällt dieser von der petition geforderte stil auch wesentlich besser ... das gehört einfach zu diablo dazu, die düstere stimmung. direkt das lager der jägerinnen verbreitete ja schon diesen flair und die wüste im zweiten akt war ja auch nicht gerade sonnig, usw.

ich finde es auch eine interessante aktion, sich mit einer petition für die belange der spieler einzusetzen; damit wird bestimmt mehr erreicht als mit foren einträgen a la "ey.. macht dat mal da düster!!!!111" ...  

und wenn es die sache zu nichts bringt, dann stellt man halt den gamma-wert runter.


----------



## Vampir83 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

lol  ja mir gefällt die WoW Optik auch ned aber mal abwarten  was wir im Trailer gesehen haben  is meiner meinung nach kein Direct X 10 bei (siehe Wasser laub Licht usw.........)

Ich hab irgendwie des gefühl der Trailer war Direct X 8 . Wär schade wenn Blizzard so unintelligent weiter macht wie bei WoW. Den wir alle haben WoW aufgehört zu zocken weil es dämlich gepatcht wurde. Und die Grafik wurd ja kaum upgedatet.

Naja  mir persönlich wirds egal sein. ICh liebe Jäger und Sammler Spiele. Deswegen Diablo kooooooooooooomm ^^.

Und Leute  für was hatt man gute neue Grafikkarten   ^^  die Treiber lassen soviel Optimierungen zu das mans stark verbessern kann. Und hoff ma mal das das Spiel das Scripten zulässt ^^  dann kannst eh viel mehr machen draus als die meisten wissen.

Ich hab auch Highoptik scripts für CSS gemacht ^^ war dringend notwendig  ^^ aber es geht die Grafikqualität bei vielen Spielen im nachhinein noch hochzuschreiben.
ehm  und ja viele werdens ned glauben wir haben sogar Crysis noch ne bessere Optik verpasst mit Scripts als Original ^^  schaut mal google ^^

Und ehrlich gesagt alle die die Diablo 1 und 2 gezockt haben  ^^ interesasiert eh nur das Sammeln und Metzeln verkaufen ausrüsten und wieder metzen und sammeln ^^
^^

macht doch bitte erst alle Stress wenn das Spiel da is Blizzard macht das schon  ^^


----------



## rapidnoise (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Auch wenn die Vorschläge ganz gut aussehen: Anstatt sich zu freuen, dass das D3 DOCH endlich raus kommt, gibt es natürlich Leute, die wieder nur meckern können. Sorry, aber so etwas entzieht sich meiner Vorstellungskraft und ist einfach nur dämlich.

Wenn ihr über etwas meckern wollt, fangt doch vielleicht schon mal darüber an zu meckern, dass D3 vielleicht auch monatlich etwas kosten könnte. Das würde sich wenigstens lohnen.


----------



## Ilaya (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Also als erstes habe ich gedacht; Haben die sie noch alle auf'm Zaun? Sieht doch spitze aus etc.

Dann aber, wenn man sich wirklich die Zeit nimmt und sich alle Bilder anschaut, muss man einfach sagen das Sie recht haben. Ich glaube das man ob der News und der damit verbundenen Begeisterung gar nicht so "richtig" hingeschaut hat.

Nun, genau geschaut, Petition unterschrieben, und nun heißt es hoffen das es was bringt..


----------



## InvisibleXXI (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

sry, aber wer nicht versteht was bisher an der grafik verkehrt ist sollte sich hier zurückhalten, denn er hat keine bis wenig ahnung.

und das argument, dass blizzard das schon machen wird ist auch schwachsinn. ja, die werden das schon machen, aber anscheinend nicht so, wie die fans es wollen und wie es konsistent zu den vorgängern wäre!

klar, freuen wir uns, dass es doch endlich raus kommt. aber wenn es in dem stil rauskommt, wie er in den trailern gezeigt wurde freu ich mich eben nicht mehr so dolle...


btw.: 8397 Total Signatures  ich hoffe blizzard nimmt sich das zu herzen...


----------



## Zarmarian (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Kann diese Aktion nur unterstützen.
Finde es schade das nun alle neuen Spiele so ausehen müssen wie WoW.

Da hätte ich mir doch einwenig mehr Liebe und Treue zu alten Traditionen seitens Blizzard gewünscht.
Dennoch wird es sicherlich ein klasse Spiel.


----------



## xdave78 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Ich find die Grafik auch viel zu Warcraft lastig - wenn man sich das eine Bild mit dem Char auffer Treppe ansieht wird das ganz klar. Sowohl anner Architektur als auch am Chardesign.

Find ich affig.

Obs was kostet wenn man online spielen will ist mir eig sowas von Rille...wenn ich online spielen will mach ich das auch wenns was kosten sollte.


----------



## ddragon1 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Lasst das Spiel doch erst mal auf den MArkt kommen und wartet mal ab was sich in der Zeit noch ergibt.
Falls Blizzard an der Grafik nichts mehr ändern wird es bistimmt auch wieder fleißige Modder geben die euren Wünschen nachgehen.

Freut euch doch einfach mal nur, dass das Spiel überhaupt erscheinen wird. 

Mfg


----------



## GorrestFump (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

An der Grafik ist so und so nichts "verkehrt"... Die Frage ist für WEN ist es verkehrt. Es gibt sicher auch Spieler die bevorzugen den ursprünglichen Stil, auch wenn er sich von der Helligkeit her von den Vorgängern unterscheidet...

"Blizzard lässt sich nicht reinreden":
Wieso nicht? Meint ihr der Spieler zählt für Blizzard nicht? Für wen machen sie das Spiel? Blizzard macht zwar ordentlich Reibach, aber sie legen ihre Firmenphilosophie nicht grundsätzlich danach aus, lassen sich z.B. auch die Zeit ein Spiel halbwegs ordentlich auf den Markt zu bringen. Außerdem sollte man das als konstruktive Kritik sehen und so sieht es Blizzard sicher auch.
Ich bin mir sicher sie werden sich zu dem Thema äußern und sich damit auseinandersetzen.
Und vergesst nicht: Die Spielmechanik scheint zu funktionieren, aber Diablo 3 ist momentan ist noch ein Stück weit weg von der Veröffentlichung, da kann noch einiges passieren!


----------



## ddragon1 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Klar wünsche ich mir auch eine düstere Grafik für Diablo aber Hauptsache ist, dass es kommt


----------



## LukeShotgun (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ddragon1 am 02.07.2008 09:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Lasst das Spiel doch erst mal auf den MArkt kommen und wartet mal ab was sich in der Zeit noch ergibt.
> Falls Blizzard an der Grafik nichts mehr ändern wird es bistimmt auch wieder fleißige Modder geben die euren Wünschen nachgehen.
> 
> Freut euch doch einfach mal nur, dass das Spiel überhaupt erscheinen wird.
> ...



das spiel erstmal rauskommmen zu lassen, ist doch das dümmste was man
machen könnte, wenn man was anderes will. 
architekt zeichnet nen haus, es gefällt einem nicht. bloß nichts sagen, kann 
man sicher auch super noch später ändern. 

die setzen sehr viel arbeit in ihren style... und denken sich ja auch nicht,
dass die leute das später mit sonnenbrillen, monitoreinstellungen und 
mods zurechtbiegen und es daher eh keinen interessiert. 
ich denke sie sind sehr interessiert daran, dass so viele leute denken,
dass da was noch nicht 100%ig passt.


----------



## xdave78 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Boar manche Psots hier...

"Seid doch *DANKBAR* dass es kommt..."
"Seid doch froh..2
"..wichtig ist dass es überhaupt kommt...(ganz egal in welchem Zusatadn)"
"..wartet doch bis zum Release und regt Euch auf wenn der Zug schon seid 2008 abgefahren ist"

Klar wenn sies mir schenken bin ich *DANKBAR*.

Ich weiss nicht was falsch daran sein soll Blizz mit soner Petition darauf "aufmerksam" zu machen dass wir kein Diablocraft wollen. Immerhin stehn die jetzt noch am Anfang der Entwicklung ..wann wenn nicht da kann man den Style noch grundlegend verändern?

nd die Schoten.."das ist BLIZZARD was glaubt ihr wen ihr vor Euch habt" kann man doch nur auslachen.
Was istdenn Blizzard schon? Ein Unternehmen und kein Gott. 
Ohne uns wärn die Strassenfeger oder Supporter bei AOL


----------



## Rookieone (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Eine Petition ist eigentlich der falsche Weg, weil es nur eine Meinung wiederspiegelt, eine Umfrage wäre besser. Die Petition sagt ja nur aus, dass 200.000 das lieber dunkel unübersichtlich und eintönig grau haben wollen. Wenn Blizz darauf eingeht schreien nachher die anderen 7,8 Millionen Leute rum, die es lieber bunter wollen...

Ich spiele gerade nochmal Diablo 2 und muss sagen, da gibt´s auch verschiedene Farben.
Vor allem bei Zaubereffekten ist es genauso bunt, wie das bisher von D3 gezeigt.


----------



## TBrain (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Alos ich weiß ja nicht wo die Grafik in dem Trailer aussehen soll wie WoW  

Und so super düster war Diablo2 nun auch wieder nicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denk das passt sogar ganz gut mit der Grafik


----------



## German_Ripper (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Aktueller Petitionsstand: 9135 Stimmen lol.

Bis zu 200.000 ist es noch ein langer Weg.


----------



## LukeShotgun (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				TBrain am 02.07.2008 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Alos ich weiß ja nicht wo die Grafik in dem Trailer aussehen soll wie WoW
> 
> Und so super düster war Diablo2 nun auch wieder nicht:
> 
> ...



die bilder sind eigentlich nen ganz guter beleg für die änderungen der grafik.

bis auf feuer und magieeffekte kann ich da nicht viel farbe sehen, alles sehr ungesättigt 
und sieht gut aus. 
niemand will ein b/w diablo, aber die umgebung sollte weiterhin diesen stimmungsvollen
look aus d2 haben.


----------



## Angeldust (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				German_Ripper am 02.07.2008 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Aktueller Petitionsstand: 9135 Stimmen lol.
> 
> Bis zu 200.000 ist es noch ein langer Weg.



Mag daran liegen dass wohl nen Großteil Rechner hat die durchaus in der Lage sind auch mal ne gescheite Explosion in ordentlich Farben hinzubekommen.

Dass D2 düster wirkt liegt zum Großteil an der veralteten Technik. Wenn die Tyrael so hätten strahlen lassen können wie ses wollten hätten sies gemacht und auch jeder blöde Wichtelverschnitt hätte schön hell glühende Feuerbälle und Blitze verschossen.

Ich will kein D3 dass so aussieht wie D2...absolut kein Interesse. D2 war damals x mal heller als D1...und es hat Spaß gemacht. D3 wird das selbe sein...nur dass ich da hoffe dass meine High-End-grafikkarte zumindest mal den Lüfter anmachen muss...

Achja...wo soll das denn WoW-Grafik sein?...Paranoia...


----------



## Worrel (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				xdave78 am 02.07.2008 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss nicht was falsch daran sein soll Blizz mit soner Petition darauf "aufmerksam" zu machen dass wir kein Diablocraft wollen. Immerhin stehn die jetzt noch am Anfang der Entwicklung ..wann wenn nicht da kann man den Style noch grundlegend verändern?


Vor allem, weil Blizzard ja schon mal die Grafik eines ihrer Spiele aufgrund von Spielerprotesten geändert hat.
Damals hatten Spieler den Grafikstil der Starcraft (1) Alpha bemängelt, die zu sehr an Warcraft II erinnerte. Hier mal im Vergleich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XIII13 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Angeldust am 02.07.2008 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 02.07.2008 11:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D2 ist wegen der Technik düster?  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die gleiche Technik ... abgesehen davon, dass die Auflösung ein bischen höher ist.
Auch wunderbar dunkel, nich?

@Worrel: Das ist beides Starcraft   Sieht aus wie zwei Spiele, zwischen denen mindestens 3 Jahre liegen. Keine Frage, welcher Screen besser aussieht.


----------



## Worrel (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				TBrain am 02.07.2008 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Alos ich weiß ja nicht wo die Grafik in dem Trailer aussehen soll wie WoW
> 
> Und so super düster war Diablo2 nun auch wieder nicht:
> 
> ...


Siehst du in dem Screenshot irgendwo blau/grün getönte Steine, deren Färbung keinen natürlichen Ursprung zu haben scheint?

So wie bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

diesem oberen Bild?

Genau darum geht es nämlich - um Farbgebungen, die _unnatürlich_ sind.


----------



## shimmyrot (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Angeldust am 02.07.2008 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass D2 düster wirkt liegt zum Großteil an der veralteten Technik.


Ja, das lag bestimmt an der geringen Auflösung, erst wurden die dunklen Stellen gerendert und für hellen waren dann keine Pixel mehr übrig  

Ist ja auch klar, früher waren alle "veralteten" Spiele düster und das die Modells realistischer waren liegt auch daran, dass die Entwickler mittlerweile ganz schön veraltet sind.


----------



## DeiMuddaInSchoen (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

E S     S I E H T     E I N F A C H     S C H E I S S E     A U S   ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Worrel (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				XIII13 am 02.07.2008 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> @Worrel: Das ist beides Starcraft   Sieht aus wie zwei Spiele, zwischen denen mindestens 3 Jahre liegen. Keine Frage, welcher Screen besser aussieht.


Aus der englischen Wikipedia (adhoc übersetzt):

"Blizzard Entertainment hat StarCraft seit 1995 geplant, kurz nachdem sie mit der Planungsphase für Diablo begannen. Mit der Warcraft 2 Engine als Basis debütierte StarCraft auf der E3 1996. Die gezeigte Version erhielt reichlich schwache Zustimmung des Publikums und wurde von vielen als "Warcraft im Weltraum" kritisiert. Konsequenterweise wurde das Projekt nochmal umgekrempelt, indem man sich darauf konzentrierte, drei verschiedene Rassen im Spiel unterzubringen, was einen großen Schritt weg von dem Warcraft Spielprinzip sein würde. [...]
Im frühen 1997 wurde der Öffentlichkeit eine neue Version von Starcraft präsentiert, die weitaus positiver aufgenommen wurde."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Starcraft: Development

Auch wenn sich der Protest in diesem Fall nicht - wie ich fälschlicherweise bisher angenommen hatte - auf die Grafik, sondern auf das Spielprinzip bezieht, zeigt sich hierbei, daß Blizzard durchaus auf ihr Zielpublikum hört.

btw: 10.000 Signaturen !
Davon 8000 innerhalb eines Tages !


----------



## zordiac (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Ich hätts gern heller. Und die Farben mehr so ins grün. Und vielleicht noch etwas Flieder zum aufhübschen.


----------



## Worrel (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				DeiMuddaInSchoen am 02.07.2008 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> E S     S I E H T     E I N F A C H     S C H E I S S E     A U S   ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


Wenn du schon nicht in der Lage bist, objektive Argumente zu bringen, solltest du wenigstens klar machen, WAS du denn "S C H E I S S E" findest.

Die von Blizzard veröffentlichte Diablo 3 Grafik oder die von Fans angedeutete Richtung?

Glückwunsch übrigens zur neuen Shift und Space Taste.


----------



## Drazhar (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Also ich finde die dunklere, editierte Fan-Version irgendwie auch deutlich besser. Ist wesentlich atmosphärischer und passt mehr zum ganzen Diablo-Setting.
Die Orginal-Screenies wirken dagegen wirklich total bunt und mit einem unpassenden Glanz überzogen.
Wäre spitze, wenn Blizz sich diesen Rat der Fans zu Herzen nehmen würde. Leider glaube ich nicht wirklich daran, denn das Spiel wird sich , so oder so, sehr gut verkaufen. Wozu also der Aufwand , die Engine nochmal zu Überarbeiten?
Keine Ahnung ob man mit so einer Petitionsaktion wirklich was reissen kann, da müssten schon sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, sehr, viele Leute Unterschreiben, damit Blizz mal überhaupt kurz nen Blick drauf wirft.

Naja, so viel von meiner Seite aus...


----------



## xdave78 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				TBrain am 02.07.2008 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Alos ich weiß ja nicht wo die Grafik in dem Trailer aussehen soll wie WoW


http://www.blizzard.com/diablo3/_images/screenshots/ss9-hires.jpg
http://img56.imageshack.us/img56/6795/diabloiii20080628035157dw4.jpg


..hätte man 1.000 Leute letzte Woche gefragt aus welchem Game die Shots stammen WETTE ich dass mindestens 900 WOW gesagt hätten.

Das Problem scheint zu sein dass hier die "ist doch toll" Poster den Inhalt der Petition gar nicht kennen. Bzw. dieser ja auch leider nicht von PCG übersetzt worden ist.
Sonst würdet ihr sehen dass es nicht ausschliesslich um Farben geht...sondern um viele verschiedene Sachen.


----------



## Wildchild666 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Als damals D2 rausgekommen ist habe ich es auch 1 Jahr lang aus desinteresse nicht angefasst weil es gegen D1 zu "fröhlich" aussah ^^

Ich finde auch den Humor in Diablo fehl am Platz. Wo deckard caine seinen schönen Satz "stay a while and listen!" sagt und vom Spieler abgewürgt wird.  Naja, abwarten. 

Ich werde mir Diablo 3 so oder so zulegen, ich denke Blizzard kann man wirklich vertrauen dass sie alles richtig machen werden. Die dunkleren Screens gefallen mir trotzdem besser ^^


----------



## XIII13 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 02.07.2008 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 02.07.2008 11:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dass ist wohl auch besser - das "neue" Starcraft ist nach 10 Jahren immer noch ein E-Sports Titel. Und bei SC2 scheinen sie ja auch auf die Fans zu hören. Das ist mir aber auch irgendwie zu bunt. Aber egal, wenn es gut ist, wird es gekauft.


----------



## LikeMe (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Ich finde die die dunkleren "so sollte es aussehen" Bilder auch viel besser, wenn auch etwas zu übertrieben farblos (nur teilweise).
Der Style sieht viel besser aus und passt besser zu Diablo.
Als ich die ersten par sekunden des videos gesehn hatte, war mein erster gedanke "SCHEIßE !, das sieht voll aus wie WoW -_- ...... Ich hasse WOW ! /// Habe bei der Petition mitgemacht aber ob es was bring glaube ich LEIDER auch nicht 
Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zulezt !
Bitte Blizzard ! - nehmt es euch zu herzen ^^


----------



## Goddess (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 02.07.2008 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> btw: 10.000 Signaturen !
> Davon 8000 innerhalb eines Tages !


Das Problem an diesen Petitionen ist, das sich jeder zwei, drei oder auch zehn mal eintragen kann, und das auch gewertet wird.


----------



## xdave78 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Goddess am 02.07.2008 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 02.07.2008 12:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL ..wie doof ist das denn? Seh ich ja jetzt erst.


----------



## IXS (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Jetzt weiß ich, woran mich die Grafiken der neusten Spielgeneration erinnern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Leute, ich will Spielegrafiken .... keine Grafik Spielchen... Ein Spiel darf auch mal bunt sein, wenn der Content stimmt. 

Und, wenn jemand auf Latex Spiele steht, ist er hier wohl falsch...


----------



## IXS (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				xdave78 am 02.07.2008 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 02.07.2008 10:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die original Grafiken wirken sehr Detailarm (WoW typisch). Die "Remakes" haben ein besseres Farbbalancing und mehr optische Details. Warum das wieder wie Latex aussieht, ist entweder ein fehlgeleiteter Geschmack des Erstellers oder eine Unfähigkeit seitens der Shader....


----------



## Low-Ki (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Ich gebe nebenbei zu bedenken das im Gegensastz zu den ersten beiden Teilen die hölle gerade mal keinen Angriff führt. Von daher ist ein sich erholendes Land mti etwas helleren Farbtönen doch durchaus angebracht. Ganz davon abgesehen das wir net mal nen % des ersten Aktes gesehen haben also sich keiner wirklich nen Überblick verschaffen kann wie das Spiel am Ende aussehen wird. Vieleicht wird ja alles was dannach kommt so richtig superdüster Horrormäßig. Und dritten Grafik wird überbewertet. Die Spielmechanik zählt net das Bonbonpapier in das sie eingewickelt ist.


----------



## Goddess (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				xdave78 am 02.07.2008 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 02.07.2008 10:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vor allem WoW Spieler? Es soll ja auch SpielerInnen geben, die WoW nie gespielt haben.


			
				xdave78 am 02.07.2008 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem scheint zu sein dass hier die "ist doch toll" Poster den Inhalt der Petition gar nicht kennen. Bzw. dieser ja auch leider nicht von PCG übersetzt worden ist.
> Sonst würdet ihr sehen dass es nicht ausschliesslich um Farben geht...sondern um viele verschiedene Sachen.





> _"...*The main objective* of this petition is to show Blizzard that there's a significant number of players that *dont agree with the current art style* of the game..."_
> Die Unterzeichner sind mit dem Grafikstil nicht zufrieden.
> 
> _"...It is our opinion that the *graphic elements that characterize the Diablo universe are not fully present* in this sequel, Diablo universe is made of..."_
> ...


Und nun behaupte noch einmal, es ginge um so viel mehr, als nur um die Grafik. Es geht ausschliesslich um die Grafik, abgesehen vom Lichtradius. 

Und immer wieder fällt der Vergleich mit WoW, ohne auch nur ein einziges Beispiel-Bild, wie sich WoW und Diablo 3 gleichen. Die einzigen die den Stil von Diablo 3 mit World of Warcraft vergleichen, sind scheinbar World of Warcraft Spieler. Diese ganze Petition bestätigt mich aber darin, was ich an anderer Stelle schon geschrieben habe. _"...Die Fans von Diablo wollen keine Änderungen, sondern ein Diablo 2.5 mit etwas modernerer Grafik, dunkler Umgebung, wenig Licht, farbarme Umgebung, um das Diablo 2 Feeling wieder aufleben zu lassen..."_


----------



## Illuminati (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Goddess am 02.07.2008 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Und immer wieder fällt der Vergleich mit WoW, ohne auch nur ein einziges Beispiel-Bild, wie sich WoW und Diablo 3 gleichen. Die einzigen die den Stil von Diablo 3 mit World of Warcraft vergleichen, sind scheinbar World of Warcraft Spieler. Diese ganze Petition bestätigt mich aber darin, was ich an anderer Stelle schon geschrieben habe. _"...Die Fans von Diablo wollen keine Änderungen, sondern ein Diablo 2.5 mit etwas modernerer Grafik, dunkler Umgebung, wenig Licht, farbarme Umgebung, um das Diablo 2 Feeling wieder aufleben zu lassen..."_



Nunja, als Diablo2-Zocker fand ich das *Ingame-Video durchaus stimmig*, der Barbar hat mir optisch und  - soweit man es beobachten konnte - auch spielerisch sehr gut gefallen. 
Als sie den *"Witch Doctor"* jedoch zeigten wurde ich mehr als stutzig. *Farblich vollkommen unpassend* in Magenta bis Lila, mit einer riesigen Schamanenmaske.  Allein der *Name erinnert mehr an WarCraft* als an Diablo, da braucht man nicht einmal über die Optik sprechen.
Auch das gezeigte Außenlevel verwunderte mich. Diablo war *trist, lebensfeindlich und düster*. Saftige Wiesen gab es, aber immer bei Regen und Dunkelheit. Die Wüste war das beste Beispiel für eine triste und lebensfeindliche Landschaft. Das gezeigte Außenlevel erinnerte eher an Urlaubsgebiet und Waldspaziergang.
Letztendlich erinnerte mich das Video an WC3-DotA: Quietsch Bunt und mit irgendwelchen Helden. 
Das wird dem Diabloflair einfach nicht gerecht. Die bearbeiteten Bilder gefallen mir somit auch deutlich besser. Diese Comic-Grafik wie in StarCraft2, WoW, WC3 ist für Diablo einfach vollkommen unstimmig. 

Ein Diablo2.5 wäre natürlich auch was feines, aufgemotze Engine und fertig. Aber ich hätte schon gerne einen neuen Handlungsstrang der die Handlung voran bringt. Und wir wissen alle, dass Blizzard keine Spiele rausbringt die man sich wegen der unglaublich gelungenen Engine käuft.


----------



## phoeniX-himself (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Ganz ehrlich: Wenn ich mir die Vergleichsbilder ansehe, bin ich für die düstere Variante. Für mich passt es einfach besser zur "Diablo"-Reihe und was ich damit an Spielgefühl verbinde. Ich glaub ich habs schonmal irgendwo geschrieben, aber Blizzard sollte vll einfach verschiedene Optik-Stile im Grafikmenü anbieten... Für die "dunkle Version" des Spiels tut es meiner Ansicht nach durchaus verstärkter Kontrast, etwas weniger Helligkeit, eine andere Ausleuchtung und eine andere Farbgebung... Dürfte doch eigtl kein Problem sein, oder BIizzard? ^^


----------



## MaxPayne0021 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				IXS am 02.07.2008 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt weiß ich, woran mich die Grafiken der neusten Spielgeneration erinnern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gerade wenn es in den Spielen um Gewalt, den Teufel und Horror geht, sollte man eben nicht auf knallbunte Grafik zurückgreifen


----------



## shimmyrot (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Goddess am 02.07.2008 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> xdave78 am 02.07.2008 12:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natürlich, ich habe auch nie etwas anderes behauptet. Aber über die Grafik kann man doch genauso diskutieren, wenn sie einem nicht so richtig gefällt.
(Auch wenn sie dann beim Spielen zweitrangig ist)


> Und immer wieder fällt der Vergleich mit WoW, ohne auch nur ein einziges Beispiel-Bild, wie sich WoW und Diablo 3 gleichen. Die einzigen die den Stil von Diablo 3 mit World of Warcraft vergleichen, sind scheinbar World of Warcraft Spieler.


Ich habe WoW noch nie gespielt  
Und die Bilder die sich gleichen hast du ja schon schön gequotet. Und da lassen sich imho schon einige Gemeinsamkeiten erkennen.


> Diese ganze Petition bestätigt mich aber darin, was ich an anderer Stelle schon geschrieben habe. _"...Die Fans von Diablo wollen keine Änderungen, sondern ein Diablo 2.5 mit etwas modernerer Grafik, dunkler Umgebung, wenig Licht, farbarme Umgebung, um das Diablo 2 Feeling wieder aufleben zu lassen..."_


Natürlich spielt da ein wenig "D 2.5" rein, aber ich möchte ganz einfach kein Diablo in einer Titan Quest Umgebung.
Bei den Regenbögen gebe ich dir recht, die sind realistisch und daher habe ich gegen sie auch nichts. Man muss dann nur schauen wie sie in die Umgebung reinpassen.


----------



## Mykey1 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Ich wäre für einen kompromiss: Im grafikmenü einfach dem user ermöglichen im klassichen tristen farben zu spielen,oder im knall bunten World of warcraft-look- einfach wie man es lieber mag.Ich persönlich wär auch eher für "nicht" so bunt... ambiente ist einfach alles!


----------



## Low-Ki (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Nochmal ihr habt noch net mal nen Bruchteil des Games gesehen geschweige denn wißt ihr ob das überhaupt die Endgrafik ist. Also haltet mal die Pushen still und harrt der Dinge die da kommen.

Keiner weiß wieviel man überhaupt vom Game gesehen hat. Was es noch an Landschaften dungeons ect. gibt. Wie die Farebgebung sich eventuell im Laufe der Zeit ändert. Es war shclicht und ergreifend ne Präsentaton ne Demo nicht mehr nicht weniger. Und ich kann es nicht oft genug sagen Grafik wird überbewertet. Gerade bei Diablo interessiert mich die Grafik eher perifär.


----------



## klaphood (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

mimimi ! youtube.c*m/watch?v=zAvf-lyAF0o

also ich finds schöner so wies jetz is!
von mir aus wär ich auch dafür es in die veraltete mittelalter gothic grafik umschalten zu können aber was solls!
lieber ned so viel flennen erstma warten


----------



## shimmyrot (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Low-Ki am 02.07.2008 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal ihr habt noch net mal nen Bruchteil des Games gesehen geschweige denn wißt ihr ob das überhaupt die Endgrafik ist. Also haltet mal die Pushen still und harrt der Dinge die da kommen.
> 
> Keiner weiß wieviel man überhaupt vom Game gesehen hat. Was es noch an Landschaften dungeons ect. gibt. Wie die Farebgebung sich eventuell im Laufe der Zeit ändert. Es war shclicht und ergreifend ne Präsentaton ne Demo nicht mehr nicht weniger. Und ich kann es nicht oft genug sagen Grafik wird überbewertet. Gerade bei Diablo interessiert mich die Grafik eher perifär.


Natürlich kommt da noch einiges, aber vllt interessiert es Blizzard doch, dass immerhin 15 000 Leute den jetzigen Stil nicht so optimal finden.



> Wie die Farebgebung sich *eventuell* im Laufe der Zeit ändert


Und wenn nicht? Nachher meckern hilft nichts.



> Gerade bei Diablo interessiert mich die Grafik eher perifär _peripher_.


Stimmt, aber man kann doch auch weniger wichtige Dinge, die einem nicht gefallen zur Sprache bringen. Sonst kann man über die Hälfte der Kritikpunkte an Spielen hinwegsehen, ist ja eigentlich eh nicht so wichtig. 
Über Balance und Items können wir jetzt ja noch nicht meckern


----------



## TheChicky (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Ich kann nur nochmals sagen, Blizzard wird diese Petition mit Sicherheit nicht kalt lassen. Sie haben bei SC2 auf die Fans gehört und die Grafik geändert, sie werden es auch bei Diablo 3 tun.


----------



## Goddess (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				shimmyrot am 02.07.2008 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 02.07.2008 15:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In diesem Punkt stimme ich dir zu, darüber diskutieren ist vollkommen in Ordnung.


			
				shimmyrot am 02.07.2008 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 02.07.2008 15:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, es lassen sich Gemeinsamkeiten erkennen, das ist aber auch keine grosse Überraschung, beide Bilder enstammen nämlich Diablo 3. Hier ist das High-Res Bild von Blizzard und die Gallerie-Seite zu Diablo 3 von IGN Im Zitat wurde das Bild aus der IGN Gallerie bei Imageshack hochgeladen.


----------



## autumnSkies (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Wow, die Screens in der Galerie sind toll gemacht - genau so _hätte_ ich mit Diablo3 vorgestellt.  Kann ich nur unterstützen! Hoffentlich nimmt sich Blizzard ein Beispiel.

Goddess: es geht nicht um die Grafik, es geht um die Atmosphäre! Ich würde Diablo 1 lieber spielen als manch aktuelles spiel. 

Ich habe bei Diablo lieber graue, triste Dungeons, als welche mit hier blauen und da lila Lichteffekten.


----------



## jocbor (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Blizzard versucht offensichtlich eine größere Zielgruppe zu erreichen, indem  Diablo 3 die Brutalität und Düsternis genommen werden. Blieben die Leichen bei Diablo 2 nicht liegen? Spiele werden eben nicht für Fans, sondern um des Geldes wegen gemacht. Insofern ist das ja ein logischer Schritt.
Leider wird das Spiel dadurch für mich viel weniger interessant, denn mir fehlt in den Videos fast völlig die teufliche Atmosphäre. Das düstere, das böse, das trostlose Etwas, das ich nicht genau beschreiben kann, gibt es einfach nicht mehr in Diablo 3. Sicherlich sind hier und da ein paar Anspielungen an die abgrundtief böse Vergangenheit zu sehen. Es ist aber einfach nicht mehr dasselbe. Außerdem erinnert es mich eindeutig an WoW, dessen Stil ich grenzenlos langeweilig finde.
Es wird zwar insgesamt bestimmt ein gutes Spiel, spielerisch vielleicht sogar besser als Diablo 2, es ist einfach schade und offensichtlich, dass Blizzard das Spiel dem Massengeschmack anpasst.


----------



## TheChicky (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				jocbor am 02.07.2008 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird zwar insgesamt bestimmt ein gutes Spiel, spielerisch vielleicht sogar besser als Diablo 2, es ist einfach schade und offensichtlich, dass Blizzard das Spiel dem Massengeschmack anpasst.



Wieso Massengeschmack? Es ist doch offensichtlich NICHT Massengeschmack, sonst würden sich nicht so viele beschweren, oder? 

Wie sich die Meinungen doch widersprechen, wenn es um Blizzard und deren Grafikstyle geht. Die einen hassen, die andern lieben ihn.


----------



## Goddess (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				autumnSkies am 02.07.2008 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess: es geht nicht um die Grafik, es geht um die Atmosphäre! Ich würde Diablo 1 lieber spielen als manch aktuelles spiel.


Und mit was wird die Atmosphäre im Spiel erzeugt? Und was hält dich davon ab, Diablo 1 wieder zu spielen?  Egal wie du es drehst oder wendest, viel mehr als die Grafik, die ja über allem anderen steht, bleibt bei der Kritik in der Petition nicht übrig. Ich lese zum Beispiel nirgendwo, die Soundkulisse passt nicht, die Charaktere wirken nicht glaubhaft  oder die Sprecher der Charaktere klingen schlecht. All das kann auch für Atmosphäre sorgen, oder sie komplett ruinieren.


----------



## shimmyrot (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Goddess am 02.07.2008 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, es lassen sich Gemeinsamkeiten erkennen, das ist aber auch keine grosse Überraschung, beide Bilder enstammen nämlich Diablo 3. Hier ist das High-Res Bild von Blizzard und die Gallerie-Seite zu Diablo 3 von IGN Im Zitat wurde das Bild aus der IGN Gallerie bei Imageshack hochgeladen.


Ah! Du meinst Vergleichsbilder mit WoW. Hab komischerweise nicht sehr viele WoW Char Screens gefunden (warum prahlen die nicht mit ihren Armorsets? Vllt kenn ich einfach die Szene Seiten nicht), aber die überdimensionierte Rüstung mit Schulterplatten von 30cm Dicke, aber natürlich freie Brüste und Beine und dann noch überlange Stacheln. Das ganze in einem komischen Gelbton (weder Metall noch Leder ist so Gelb)

http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/1478/2trhawd3_jpg.htm 
Das zeigt es am ehesten. 

Es sind so Kleinigkeiten, die ich z.T. selber kaum beschreiben kann. Die Statuen z.B. sehen mit ihren wenigen Polygonen mehr aus als würden sie lächeln.

Die hier ist zwar auch nicht realistisch, aber passt für den Barbar durch ihr martialisches Aussehen trotzdem.

Wenn man sich mal die Rüstungen aus D2 in Erinnerung ruft sieht man, dass diese realistischer waren und von Comiclook weit entfernt.

€:





			
				Goddess am 02.07.2008 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Egal wie du es drehst oder wendest, viel mehr als die Grafik, die ja über allem anderen steht, bleibt bei der Kritik in der Petition nicht übrig.


Das hatten wurde mittlerweile ja gesagt und wurde auch nie anders behauptet.
Aber du kannst dir die gezeigte Grafik doch sicher ein wenig düsterer, realistischer, gruseliger/horrormäßger vorstellen.
Und so wünschen wir sie uns, weil das für uns mehr in die Welt "Diablos' passt.

Wenn man sich mal an die beklemmenden Zwischensequenzen aus D2 zurückerinnert und dann die Screenshots sieht, da gibt es doch einen Unterschied.

Aber ich finde auch, dass nicht alles schlecht ist was gezeigt wurde. Schlecht ist sowieso ein viel zu starker Ausdruck. Ich finde das Gezeigt im Allgemeinen großartig (besonders die physische Stärke des Barbaren kommt einfach genial rüber), aber an so ein paar Stellen fühlt man sich mehr an Titan Quest erinnert.

€:
Oder was ist mit dieser Szene: http://s2.directupload.net/file/d/1478/yvsm9s5u_jpg.htm
Praktisch so sieht auch mein Bild von WoW aus.


----------



## Goddess (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				shimmyrot am 02.07.2008 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 02.07.2008 19:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, ich meinte Vergleichsbilder mit WoW, allerdings meine ich nicht bloss Rüstungen, da diese sich in vielen Spielen ähneln können. Ich möchte gerne Landschaftsbilder oder Dungeons im Vergleich sehen, mit denen sich die viel zitierte, vor allem aber kritisierte  Ähnlichkeit beider Spiele klar erkennen lässt. 

Ich erwarte nicht von dir das du dich selbst auf die Suche nach solchen Bildern machst. Du spielst ja nicht einmal WoW, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe. Denen aber, die hier so oft behauptet haben, WoW und Diablo 3 gleichen sich, sollte das ein leichtes sein. 



			
				shimmyrot am 02.07.2008 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> €:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Entschuldigung aber, meine Frage richtete sich nicht an dich, sondern an autumnSkies, da mich seine Meinung dazu interessiert. Es ist zwar dein recht auch darauf zu antworten, aber die feine Art ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht.


> Und so wünschen *wir* sie uns, weil das für uns mehr in die Welt "Diablos' passt.


Ich diskutiere mit dir, also wäre ein "...so wünsche _ich_ es mir...", da angebrachter.


----------



## shimmyrot (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Goddess am 02.07.2008 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> > Und so wünschen *wir* sie uns, weil das für uns mehr in die Welt "Diablos' passt.
> 
> 
> Ich diskutiere mit dir, also wäre ein "...so wünsche _ich_ es mir...", da angebrachter.


Mit wir meinte ich diesmal "die Unterzeichner"   , etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt.

Ich denke, dass dir niemand Screenshots präsentieren kann. 

Aber Dinge wie


			
				Petition schrieb:
			
		

> Hand made, pastel looking textures with bold lines, defined contours, smooth colors and clean shapes. [...]
> Blocky, cartoon'ish graphic elements like big, over-sized fire braziers in dungeons


hat D3 in Ansätzen und nunmal auch ganz klar WoW.



> Es ist zwar dein recht auch darauf zu antworten, aber die feine Art ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht.


Ich hatte deinen Kommentar nicht im Zusammenhang mit autumnskies gelesen, tut mir Leid 

€: Hier wird der (logische) Schritt in Richtung Massenmarkt bestätigt:



			
				Gamestar schrieb:
			
		

> In der Tat strebt Blizzard einen "freundlicheren" Ton an, wie uns Leonard Boyarsky, Lead World Designer, und Brian Morrisroe, Art Director von Diablo 3, auf der WWI erzählt haben.


----------



## Krinox (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Hmm ich hab nichts gegen den derzeitigen Stil von Diablo 3. Finde das ein bischen übertrieben... Immehrin warten alle auf Diablo 3 schon solange und das erste was manche machen.... sich aufregen ... Das kann es doch nicht sein, hat euch blizzard jemals enttäuscht. Mich zumindest nicht, hatte immer eine lange Zeit Spaß mit ihren Games. Ihr habt genau 20 mins von Diablo 3 geshen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger und daraus könnt ihr schon jetzt sagen das Diablo 3 nen zu hellen Grafik-Stil hat? Da tut sich doch eh noch einiges, wie wärs mit abwarten und nicht geich schreiend ne Petiton starten. Tja ich kanns nicht verstehen deshalb hier für die Leute die finden es is gut so wie es is http://www.petitiononline.com/d3color/petition.html .
Und noch zuletzt diablo 2 war auch nicht das dünkelste Spiel.. Akt 2 und Akt 5 waren doch deutlich farbenfrohe Gebiete.


----------



## JackTheDipper (2. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Warum hat sich eigendlich keiner bei SC2 beschwert?
Ich meine DAS sieht nunmal comichaft aus, ist ja schließlich auf den asiatischen Markt zugeschnitten, aber da stoert es ja keinen zum Thema "duestere Athmosphaere"...

Wogegen Diablo3 find ich eigendlich so gut wie es ist, und irgendwie hab ich das Gefuehl als wuesste Blizzard was sie machen...


----------



## shimmyrot (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

SC2 ist ScienceFiction und somit ein ganz anderes Setting. Und bei Starcraft könnte man auch noch anführen, dass 95% der Zeit Multiplayer gespielt wird, da kommt es mehr auf Schlichtheit, schnelles Erkennen usw. als auf Atmosphäre an.


----------



## Boesor (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				JackTheDipper am 02.07.2008 23:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum hat sich eigendlich keiner bei SC2 beschwert?
> Ich meine DAS sieht nunmal comichaft aus, ist ja schließlich auf den asiatischen Markt zugeschnitten, aber da stoert es ja keinen zum Thema "duestere Athmosphaere"...
> 
> Wogegen Diablo3 find ich eigendlich so gut wie es ist, und irgendwie hab ich das Gefuehl als wuesste Blizzard was sie machen...



Das stört glaube ich auch viele (mich zumindest), aber nicht alle machen zu jedem Mist eine Petition.


----------



## Worrel (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Krinox am 02.07.2008 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Das kann es doch nicht sein, hat euch blizzard jemals enttäuscht.


Ja, als Illidan plötzlich "Sturmgrimm", Jaina "Prachtmeer" und Grom "Höllschrei" hießen ...  



> Mich zumindest nicht, hatte immer eine lange Zeit Spaß mit ihren Games. Ihr habt genau 20 mins von Diablo 3 geshen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger und daraus könnt ihr schon jetzt sagen das Diablo 3 nen zu hellen Grafik-Stil hat?


Äh, ja, bei 20 Minuten ingame-Video kann man den Grafikstil beurteilen - wie lange brauchst du denn dafür?  



> Da tut sich doch eh noch einiges, wie wärs mit abwarten und nicht geich schreiend ne Petiton starten.


Sehr sinnvoll. Wie groß sind wohl die Chancen, daß Blizzard jetzt noch was ändert im Vergleich zum Zeitpunkt, wenn die DVDs schon gepreßt sind und man gerade das Demo spielen kann ?



> Tja ich kanns nicht verstehen deshalb hier für die Leute die finden es is gut so wie es is http://www.petitiononline.com/d3color/petition.html .


Ja, dann hopphopp, 18,5 tausend Unterschriften fehlen noch ...



> Und noch zuletzt diablo 2 war auch nicht das dünkelste Spiel.. Akt 2 und Akt 5 waren doch deutlich farbenfrohe Gebiete.


du verwechselst "farbenfroh" mit "nicht so dunkel". Es geht aber nicht um "hell" und "dunkel", sondern um unnatürliche und dadurch comichaft wirkende Farbgebung, wie zB unnatürlich grün und blau getönte Steine in einer Kathedrale.


----------



## Worrel (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				JackTheDipper am 02.07.2008 23:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum hat sich eigendlich keiner bei SC2 beschwert?
> Ich meine DAS sieht nunmal comichaft aus, ...


Weil SC 1 auch schon comichaft aussah?
Weil der Stil von SC 1 verlustfrei in 3D umgesetzt wurde?


----------



## Erynhir (3. Juli 2008)

Ich kann diese Petition überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.

Sorry, aber nach WoW siehts jetzt mal ganz und gar nicht aus. Zu bunt? Zu farbenfroh? Keine Ahnung, vielleicht hab ich ein anderes Farbempfinden, aber der Gameplaytrailer sah doch recht düster aus und vor allem: STIMMIG! Comic-haft ist was anderes, siehe WoW. Aber sicher nicht Diablo 3. 

Alter Schwede, Spieler sind doch teilweise richtige Heulsusen.


----------



## IXS (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 03.07.2008 01:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Krinox am 02.07.2008 22:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist dagegen auszusetzen? 
Das fand ich schon bei Diablo 2 klasse. Nach dem Motto "Hacker der Blutschlächter" . Deutlich einfallsreicher als die englischen Originale. 
Bleibt die Frage, warum besonders die Deutschen auf unverständliche "Laute" stehen, anstatt die passenden Worte aus der eigenen Sprache zu nutzen.

Hehe... Da fällt mir spontan "Public Viewing" ein. Beim letzten EM Spiel passte das ja 
"Public Viewing" heißt nix anderes als eine Leiche öffentlich aufzubahren.

Oder "Body Bag". Wird in D gerne für den Rucksack genommen. Im Englischen ist es aber der Leichensack.

Nicht zu vergessen, die "wichtigen" Wörter wie "Booten" und "Floppy Disk" .... jeder Deutsche hält das für wichtige Fachausdrücke, die aber nichts anderes als "Stiefeln" und "Schlabberscheibe" heißen. Da lacht jeder drüber, aber der Ursprung ist derselbe.




> Ja, dann hopphopp, 18,5 tausend Unterschriften fehlen noch ...



Das Problem an dieser Pedition ist, dass den Leuten erstmal klar gemacht werden muss, dass es Leute gibt, die an allem rumnörgeln müssen. Dann müsste den Leuten klar gemacht werden, dass das nix gutes ist. Und dann muss den Leuten klar gemacht werden, dass sie für etwas voten müssen, das eigentlich gegeben war....
 



> > Und noch zuletzt diablo 2 war auch nicht das dünkelste Spiel.. Akt 2 und Akt 5 waren doch deutlich farbenfrohe Gebiete.
> 
> 
> du verwechselst "farbenfroh" mit "nicht so dunkel". Es geht aber nicht um "hell" und "dunkel", sondern um unnatürliche und dadurch comichaft wirkende Farbgebung, wie zB unnatürlich grün und blau getönte Steine in einer Kathedrale.



Und?
Die Grafiken der "Remakes" sehen noch unnatürlicher aus. Die Lichteffekte(Lichtquellen) sind zu blass, die Steine sehen nach* Latex *aus (falsch berechnete Reflexionen).... usw. 
Einzig die angehobenen Details und das vorgeschlagene Farbschema der "Remakes" passen besser.


----------



## Dexter11111 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



> Ja, ich meinte Vergleichsbilder mit WoW, allerdings meine ich nicht bloss Rüstungen, da diese sich in vielen Spielen ähneln können. Ich möchte gerne Landschaftsbilder oder Dungeons im Vergleich sehen, mit denen sich die viel zitierte, vor allem aber kritisierte Ähnlichkeit beider Spiele klar erkennen lässt.


Sind jetzt zwar bestimmt nicht die BESTEN Beispiele, aber nichts desto trotz Beispiele… bisher gab es auch rel. wenig vom Spiel zu sehen, und was man gesehen hat war Größtenteils isometrisch…




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor allem so ne Sachen wie die Matschigen Texturen/der Allgemeine Grafikstil/manche Rüstungsgegenstände/(Treppen)Geländer/Bücherregale und Sachen aufm Tisch etc. sehen teils rel. ähnlich aus… Wenn nix anderes kann man eigentl. Denk ich zustimmen, dass Diablo III EHER nach WoW oder WC3 aussieht als nach Diablo II (wenn auch weit von identisch).




> Warum hat sich eigendlich keiner bei SC2 beschwert?
> Ich meine DAS sieht nunmal comichaft aus, ist ja schließlich auf den asiatischen Markt zugeschnitten, aber da stoert es ja keinen zum Thema "duestere Athmosphaere"...


Hat man sich doch… sowohl bei StarCraft I, als auch bei StarCraft II

StarCraft sollte ursprünglich so aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gab dazu auf der E3 (bei der Vorstellung bzw. danach) einige „Harte Worte“ wie z.B. dass es zu sehr wie „Orcs im Weltraum“ aussehen würde (weil es auf der Warcraft II Engine basierte) und wir wissen alle was am Ende dabei herausgekommen ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damals hatten aber anscheinend sehr wenig Leute „Internet“ bzw. nur DialUp ohne Flat um Ihre Meinung dann SO wie Heute kund zu tun.

Bei StarCraft II war es dasselbe Spiel… beim ankündigen sah das Spiel so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach einigen complaints dadrüber, es sei zu Comicartig etc. sieht es nun so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei Diablo III ist allerdings der massivste Einschnitt im „Style“ zu erfassen, deswegen auch die so vokale und relativ schnelle Reaktion darauf… und man kann nur hoffen Sie tun auch dagegen etwas.


----------



## Worrel (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Dexter11111 am 03.07.2008 09:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, das ist aber dann doch'n Fake


----------



## Worrel (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				IXS am 03.07.2008 09:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 03.07.2008 01:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ganz einfach.
Die Geschichte wurde erzählt: "Es gibt da jemand namens Jaina Proudmoore, die hat das und das gemacht.." und plötzlich - mitten in der Laufzeit von WoW, heißt es auf einmal"Ups, wir ham uns geirrt, die hieß ja eigentlich "Prachtmeer"

Es geht darum, daß Frodo ja auch nicht nach Mordor zum Mount Doom zieht, um dann in den dunklen Landen den Schicksalsberg hinaufzuklettern.

Wobei die Namensbeispiele ja noch relativ einfach rückübersetzbar sind, aber komm bei einem NPC namens "Blutschatten" mal darauf, wie der im Original und der Hintergrundgeschichte von Warcraft 2 geheißen hat.

Kleiner Tip: "Bloodshadow" ist komplett falsch.



> Bleibt die Frage, warum besonders die Deutschen auf unverständliche "Laute" stehen, anstatt die passenden Worte aus der eigenen Sprache zu nutzen.


Damit man Personen aus der Warcraft Geschichte auch wiedererkennt und nicht denkt: das ist halt ein weiterer unbedeutender neuer NPC, der erst mit WoW in die Warcraft Welt eingeführt wurde.



> Hehe... Da fällt mir spontan "Public Viewing" ein. Beim letzten EM Spiel passte das ja
> "Public Viewing" heißt nix anderes als eine Leiche öffentlich aufzubahren.
> 
> Oder "Body Bag". Wird in D gerne für den Rucksack genommen. Im Englischen ist es aber der Leichensack.


  



> > > Und noch zuletzt diablo 2 war auch nicht das dünkelste Spiel.. Akt 2 und Akt 5 waren doch deutlich farbenfrohe Gebiete.
> >
> >
> > du verwechselst "farbenfroh" mit "nicht so dunkel". Es geht aber nicht um "hell" und "dunkel", sondern um unnatürliche und dadurch comichaft wirkende Farbgebung, wie zB unnatürlich grün und blau getönte Steine in einer Kathedrale.
> ...


Ähem - wie kann die Nachbearbeitung eines Screenshots die im Original richtigen Reflexionen so verändern, daß sie falsch sind ...?  

Es handelt sich eben nur um nachbearbeitete Screenshots und die sind natürlich dunkler, weil die Originale unnatürlich pastellfarben und kontrastarm sind.

Grün / Blaue Steine sind eine unnatürliche Farbgebung, daher wurde die Farbe bei der Bearbeitung rausgenommen, den Steine sind nun mal - realistisch gefärbt: grau.


----------



## shimmyrot (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 03.07.2008 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Dexter11111 am 03.07.2008 09:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber ich würde es ohne zu zögern für WoW halten.


----------



## TBrain (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				shimmyrot am 03.07.2008 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 03.07.2008 10:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Bild ist ein typischer Fall von: "Wenn man sich's nur lang genug einredet...."


----------



## shimmyrot (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Natürlich mag der Vergleich mit WoW etwas übertrieben sein, aber an den anderen Kritikpunkten ändert das doch nichts. 

Ein paar Leuten gefällt es, anderen nicht. Und ich verstehe nicht, dass das nicht akzeptiert wird.

Ich zitiere mal aus einem der unzähligen anderen Threads:



			
				Worrel am 03.07.2008 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> oceano am 03.07.2008 10:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Worrel (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				TBrain am 03.07.2008 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> shimmyrot am 03.07.2008 10:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da braucht man sich nichts einzureden:

- der Teppich ist in typischen Allianzfarben
- die Beleuchtung ist ähnlich derin Undercity
- der Gesamtstil würde problemlos in einen Seitenarm des Klosters oder der Scholomance (Instanzlevel in WoW) passen
- Treppenstufen sehen genauso aus
- Bücher und Möbel stehen genauso auch in WoW rum

- lediglich der größere Detailgrad würde bei Nichtwissen von der Diablo 3 Entwicklung vermuten lassen, daß es sich um einen Teil von Northrend handelt, die mit dem nächsten WoW Addon eingeführt wird.


----------



## MrBigX (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				TBrain am 03.07.2008 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> shimmyrot am 03.07.2008 10:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann mir das Bild mal einer erklären? Ich versteh nicht was das aussagen soll.


----------



## Worrel (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				MrBigX am 03.07.2008 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir das Bild mal einer erklären? Ich versteh nicht was das aussagen soll.


Das ist ein Screenshot aus Diablo 3, in den das übliche WoW Interface eingebaut wurde, so daß es wie ein Screenshot aus WoW aussieht.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Oh je, also wenn man sich das so anschaut, dann werde ich den Onlinemodus von D3 wohl gar nicht erst anspielen. Ist ja abartig, wie einige nur wegen unterschiedlichen Geschmäckern in der Optik abgehen, was soll da erst werden, wenn am Gameplay hier und da was nicht „passt“…


----------



## Dexter11111 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 03.07.2008 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh je, also wenn man sich das so anschaut, dann werde ich den Onlinemodus von D3 wohl gar nicht erst anspielen. Ist ja abartig, wie einige nur wegen unterschiedlichen Geschmäckern in der Optik abgehen, was soll da erst werden, wenn am Gameplay hier und da was nicht „passt“…


Also ich werde es so oder so spielen... das geb ich hier gerne offen zu... SO verhunzen, dass es unspielbar ist können die es gar nicht machen.
Fragt sich dann nur noch für wie lang und wie viel Spaß ich damit haben werde, es gibt immerhin noch so einige Games die teilweise direkt mit Konkurrieren z.B. Sacred 2 und Mythos (Kostenlos und eher MMORPG) und viele andere in anderen Genres...
Damals war Diablo 1/2 noch was besonderes was man irgendwo unbedingt haben musste... Heute guckt man schon kritischer und wenn’s halt nicht so wird wie erhofft wird es halt kein Spiel was man Jahrelang zockt mit Multiple 90+ Chars im B.Net und zahlreichen "Hardcore"-Versuchen, sondern irgend so ein Game was man mal ebend einmal... vielleicht 2x durch zockt und dann gelangweilt in die Ecke katapultiert.

Blizzard war mit Bioware für mich immer ne Firma wo ich wusste ich kann "sofort zugreifen" wenn die was rausbringen. Mit World of Warcraft haben die einen bei mir viel an Ruf verloren (Ich hatte Ultima Online längere Zeit gespielt und hatte von den Developern von Blizzard wegen Ihrer Erfahrung und Ideen eigentlich über 5 Jahre lang sowas wie den goldenen Gral erwartet um dann lauwarme Milch serviert zu bekommen... habs zwar gezockt aber nach Lvl60 als das Intanzenfarming und Hardcore-Raiden begann war mir rel. schnell langweilig und ich hatte kein Bock mehr. Genauso ist es mit Bioware (bei denen die SP-Kampagne von NWN für mich schon am Ruf genagt hat aber spätestens seit Mass Effect, invasivem DRM und dem Aufkaufen von Electronic Arts sind sie für mich Definitiv erstmal "weg" von diesem Status.)

Bleibt halt abzuwarten...


----------



## MrBigX (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 03.07.2008 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> MrBigX am 03.07.2008 11:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach so. Hab mich schon gewundert, hatte die Grafik irgendwie anders in Erinnerung.


----------



## Chrobry (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Ich verlasse mich lieber auf Geschmack des Blizzards, der mich bis jetzt nie enttäuscht hat, als auf Ignoranz der Community. Passt Euch dem Spiel an, oder lasst es einfach!


----------



## Worrel (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Chrobry am 03.07.2008 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verlasse mich lieber auf Geschmack des Blizzards, der mich bis jetzt nie enttäuscht hat, als auf Ignoranz der Community. Passt Euch dem Spiel an, oder lasst es einfach!


Ich weiß, das mag jetzt eine dumme Frage sein, aber was genau ignoriert denn jetzt jemand, der die bisherigen Screenshots wegen dem Stil nicht gut findet ...?


----------



## IXS (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 03.07.2008 10:35 schrieb:
			
		

> [Ähem - wie kann die Nachbearbeitung eines Screenshots die im Original richtigen Reflexionen so verändern, daß sie falsch sind ...?
> 
> Es handelt sich eben nur um nachbearbeitete Screenshots und die sind natürlich dunkler, weil die Originale unnatürlich pastellfarben und kontrastarm sind.
> 
> Grün / Blaue Steine sind eine unnatürliche Farbgebung, daher wurde die Farbe bei der Bearbeitung rausgenommen, den Steine sind nun mal - realistisch gefärbt: grau.




Wo sind da grüne und blaue Steine? Tatsache ist, dass in den Nachbearbeitungen erhebliche Regeln der Lichtrefelxion entfernt wurden. Graue Steine reflektieren Blau mit einem Grauanteil... Rote Steine reflektieren gelbes Licht in einem Orange-Braunton und Blaue flächen reflektieren "grün", wenn das Licht gelb ist .... usw.  

Im Original wurde das beachtet.


----------



## Worrel (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				IXS am 03.07.2008 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> [q=Worrel]Grün / Blaue Steine sind eine unnatürliche Farbgebung, daher wurde die Farbe bei der Bearbeitung rausgenommen, den Steine sind nun mal - realistisch gefärbt: grau.


Wo sind da grüne und blaue Steine? [/quote]
Äh, in diesem und eigentlich jedem anderen Screenshot aus dem Level ... :-o  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Tatsache ist, dass in den Nachbearbeitungen erhebliche Regeln der Lichtrefelxion entfernt wurden. Graue Steine reflektieren Blau mit einem Grauanteil... Rote Steine reflektieren gelbes Licht in einem Orange-Braunton und Blaue flächen reflektieren "grün", wenn das Licht gelb ist .... usw.
> 
> Im Original wurde das beachtet.


Ach, das meinst du ...

Dir ist aber schon klar, daß es sich nur um nachbearbeitete Screenshots handelt und die Ersteller der Bilder nicht das aktuelle Diablo 3 zur Verfügung hatten ...?


----------



## IXS (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 03.07.2008 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, das meinst du ...
> 
> Dir ist aber schon klar, daß es sich nur um nachbearbeitete Screenshots handelt und die Ersteller der Bilder nicht das aktuelle Diablo 3 zur Verfügung hatten ...?



In dem von dir gelinkten Bild ist vom Licht her alles korrekt.

Und was die Verfälschung der Farbbereiche angeht, das bekommt man mit "20" Jahre alten Tools hin....


----------



## Worrel (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				IXS am 03.07.2008 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was die Verfälschung der Farbbereiche angeht, das bekommt man mit "20" Jahre alten Tools hin....


Wenn man denn den Ehrgeiz hat, auf solche Details zu achten und nicht nur auf den Gesamteindruck schaut ...


----------



## MrBigX (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 03.07.2008 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> IXS am 03.07.2008 15:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Äh, in diesem und eigentlich jedem anderen Screenshot aus dem Level ... :-o  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Tatsache ist, dass in den Nachbearbeitungen erhebliche Regeln der Lichtrefelxion entfernt wurden. Graue Steine reflektieren Blau mit einem Grauanteil... Rote Steine reflektieren gelbes Licht in einem Orange-Braunton und Blaue flächen reflektieren "grün", wenn das Licht gelb ist .... usw.
> 
> Im Original wurde das beachtet.


Ach, das meinst du ...

Dir ist aber schon klar, daß es sich nur um nachbearbeitete Screenshots handelt und die Ersteller der Bilder nicht das aktuelle Diablo 3 zur Verfügung hatten ...? [/quote]Die Umrandung der Platform (oder was das sonst ist) hat einen Hauch von grün, der Rest kommt vom Licht.

In folgendem Bild sieht man das ganz gut, da sind die Steine je nach Lichtquelle anders gefärbt:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=browser&mode=fullscreen&pic=/screenshots/original/2008/06/diablo01.jpg&name=Diablo%203


----------



## Goddess (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Dexter11111 am 03.07.2008 09:40 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ja, ich meinte Vergleichsbilder mit WoW, allerdings meine ich nicht bloss Rüstungen, da diese sich in vielen Spielen ähneln können. Ich möchte gerne Landschaftsbilder oder Dungeons im Vergleich sehen, mit denen sich die viel zitierte, vor allem aber kritisierte Ähnlichkeit beider Spiele klar erkennen lässt.
> 
> 
> Sind jetzt zwar bestimmt nicht die BESTEN Beispiele, aber nichts desto trotz Beispiele… bisher gab es auch rel. wenig vom Spiel zu sehen, *und was man gesehen hat war Größtenteils isometrisch…*


Das Spiel bietet ausschliesslich Iso-Perspektive, da wird kaum etwas anderes kommen, es sei denn, du meinst WIP oder Render-Bilder.


> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n151/malignityomega/wowvsd3.jpg


Allein diese Vergleichs-Bilder beweisen, das die Petition so wie die Aussage Diablo 3 sähe aus wie WoW haltlos ist, ein klassisches Eigentor des Erstellers. Selbst wenn ich dir zugestehe, das die Bilder nicht die besten sind, so denke ich nicht, das da noch etwas nachgereicht werden kann.  


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v170/Golden_Buffalo/ohgodno.jpg


Ohne plumpe Fälschungen geht es wohl nicht?


> Wenn nix anderes kann man eigentl. Denk ich zustimmen, dass Diablo III EHER nach WoW oder WC3 aussieht als nach Diablo II (wenn auch weit von identisch).


Bisher fehlen mir dazu eindeutig die Beweise. Ich bin auch der Meinung, das es viele Spiele gibt, bei denen WoW Spieler ähnlichkeiten zu ihrem Spiel erkennen würden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (3. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				MrBigX am 03.07.2008 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Umrandung der Platform (oder was das sonst ist) hat einen Hauch von grün, der Rest kommt vom Licht.
> 
> In folgendem Bild sieht man das ganz gut, da sind die Steine je nach Lichtquelle anders gefärbt:
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=browser&mode=fullscreen&pic=/screenshots/original/2008/06/diablo01.jpg&name=Diablo%203


Gut, wenn die Steine von dem Licht grün sind:
Wo ist denn die Lichtquelle, die das grüne Licht produziert?

Bei dem von dir verlinkten Bild kann man bei dem Blau vorne rechts ja noch sagen, das käme irgendwie von dem Fleischklops (wieso der auch immer blau leuchtet, aber egal), aber die gleichmäßige Grüntönung des Levels - egal ob durch Licht oder weil die Steine -ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.

Die einzigen Lichtquellen sind Fackeln und Kerzen, die das Grundgrün des Levels nur erhellen, aber nicht bewirken, da sie gelb brennen.

Es gibt also keinerlei "Begründung" innerhalb der Spielwelt, wieso die Kathedrale grün beleuchtet sein sollte.


----------



## OberRon (4. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				mytech am 01.07.2008 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs wenn man einfach zwischen 2 filtern wählen kann.


Die Idee finde ich mal gut.

Ich persönlich mag beide Stile. Es wäre toll, wenn jede Location ihre eigene Atmo hätte. Also draußen freundlich, auch gern herbstlich wie die aktuellen Screens; Dungeons wie die nachbearbeiteten Screens usw. In jedem Fall darf es aber auch etwas weniger "Discolicht" sein (Grünlicht abstrahlende Steine usw.).


----------



## PunkFan15 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

ich kann getrost mal dashier einwerfen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinizm (12. September 2008)

*AW:*

Auch wenn ich nicht alles mag was Blizzard macht (zB WoW) glaube ich doch das sie Profis in Sachen Atmo sind.

Einige der Screen´s sehen zugegebener Maßen nicht schlecht aus, aber ich möche von der neuen Grafik und den Lichteffekten ect. auch was sehen und nicht nur grau in grau...

Ich unterschreibe das jedenfalls nicht und vertraue auf Blizzards Diablo3..


----------



## Gekko23 (13. September 2008)

*AW:*

Der Art Director bei Blizzard rechtfertigt sich zu Tode. Ist ja auch kein Wunder, wenn er das zu veranworten hat. Sicher...Blizzard beherrscht Atmosphäre. Aber über den Look eines Games entscheiden deutlich weniger Personen als beispielsweise im Filmbereich. Ich finde es großartig, dass das Web die Möglichkeit dazu gibt, gegen einen eingeschlagenen Weg zu protestieren, den man einfach falsch findet. Die Petition hat beim Absenden meines Kommentars jedenfalls schon über 56.000 Unterschriften. Und das sind deutlich mehr Menschen als Entscheidungsträger bei Blizzard.


----------



## Lunica (1. Juli 2013)

Mit AO und Downsampling siehts ganz gut aus. Diablo III benötigt ja kaum Leistung und deswegen kann das fast jeder nutzen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...clusion-diablo-iii-2012-05-19-13-51-23-92.jpg


----------



## Schlechtmacher (1. Juli 2013)

Rückblickend betrachtet muss man sagen: Die Grafik war das einzig gute an dem Spiel


----------



## Kratos333 (1. Juli 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Rückblickend betrachtet muss man sagen: Die Grafik war das einzig gute an dem Spiel


 

Jo, würd ich auch sagen. Die Grafik war sehr gut. 

Aber der Grafikstil war viel zu "lieblich". Die "Monster" sind für ein Diablo nicht brutal genug. Die Monster sehen alle aus wie von einem Mario kopiert und das stört die atmo extrem.

Wenn man sich mal die Monster aus Dark Souls anschaut ... SO muss das aussehn!


----------



## TheChicky (1. Juli 2013)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Jo, würd ich auch sagen. Die Grafik war sehr gut.
> 
> Aber der Grafikstil war viel zu "lieblich". Die "Monster" sind für ein Diablo nicht brutal genug. Die Monster sehen alle aus wie von einem Mario kopiert und das stört die atmo extrem.
> 
> Wenn man sich mal die Monster aus Dark Souls anschaut ... SO muss das aussehn!


 
reine Geschmacksfrage. Nichts "muss" so oder so aussehn.


----------



## Kratos333 (1. Juli 2013)

Das Bild sagt alles aus: http://abload.de/img/diablo3m7sfa.jpg


----------

